# Käse, Mimimi und sonstige Flachposter



## BimmBamm (15. März 2008)

es mag bestimmten Leuten zwar gegen den Strich gehen, aber:

a) ein "Mimimi", "Käse zum Whine" bzw. "/closed" leistet in der Regel nicht den geringsten Beitrag zu einer Diskussion. Wer nix zu sagen hat, hält einfach den Mund. Auch "Quengel-Threads" schließt man sicherlich nicht, in dem man die Moderatoren zu einem "/closed" auffordert. Die wissen schon, was sie machen (naja, meistens jedenfalls).

b) der Posting-Zähler trägt nicht zum Ansehen in der sogenannten "Buffed-Community" bei. Qualität setzt sich zwar nicht immer durch, aber manchmal soll das durchaus der Fall sein. Kein Mensch achtet auf die Anzahl der Beiträge, wenn das Posting in les- und diskutierbarer Weise erstellt ist. 

c) Verweise auf die Such-Funktion sind nur dann sinnvoll, wenn auch entsprechende Links für diese Themen ausgewiesen werden. Wer sich die Mühe macht, auf die SuFu hinzuweisen, sollte sich ebenfalls die Mühe machen, die Themen herauszusuchen - ansonsten hat sein Posting nämlich nur den Sinn, mal "was gesagt zu haben". Entweder gebt ihr den faulen Säcken, die einfach mal so ein Posting erstellen, direkt die Hilfe an die Hand, oder ihr lasst es gleich.

d) es bringt eine Diskussion nicht weiter, mal "was gesagt zu haben". "/sign" z. B. ist keine sinnvolle Antwort (im Usenet wurde so etwas ironisch mit "AOL" abgekürzt - weil es üblich war, daß Idioten den gesamten Text zitierten und ihr "sign" darüber setzten, was üblicherweise fast ausschließlich bei "AOL"-Nutzern passierte). 

e) Wenn ihr gelesen werden wollt (und nicht nur "mal was gesagt haben"), dann gebt den verdammten Postings auch eine verdammte Lesbarkeit mit. Niemand (ok, die wenigsten) haben etwas gegen Rechtschreibfehler. Das ist allerdings ein schriftliches Forum; drückt euch verdammtnochmal auch lesbar aus; lest euch ein Posting vor dem Absenden nochmal durch - ansonsten lasst es gleich (siehe "d) was gesagt zu haben").

f) Wenn ihr in einem Thread antwortet, so lest euch alle Antworten durch. Redundante Äußerungen (vor allen Dingen in Hinsich "AOL" etc.) braucht kein Mensch. Es macht zwar den Thread länger, aber es hilft nicht, die gleiche Ansicht zum hundertsten Male noch einmal zu vertreten, die vorher evtl. schon ausführlich zerpflückt wurde. Lange Threads werden nicht mehr gelesen und laden dazu ein, das selbe Thema noch einmal bis zum Erbrechen durchzukauen.

Bimmbamm, der sich bewußt ist, daß es ähnliche Themen vorher gab, allerdings sicher ist, daß dies niemals in dieser Weise ausgeführt wurde.


----------



## Xentos (15. März 2008)

/signed


----------



## BimmBamm (15. März 2008)

Xentos schrieb:


> /signed



Ich hoffe, mir entgeht die Ironie!

Bimmbamm


----------



## WestSüdWest (15. März 2008)

Öhm

Mimimimi ?
 Oder was?


----------



## Arsania (15. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bimmbamm hast du super gemacht. Ich verfolge schon etwas länger diese Community hier, schreibe bloß net meinen Senf dazu weil es einfach nur lächerlich ist, was so manche schreiben. 

Aber wenigstenes eine/r der sich ein bißchen Mühe macht und den Sinn eines Forums erklärt.

Weiter so

@ Moddis : Festnageln pls ist ein super "Forum "Guide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikku (15. März 2008)

Endlich sagts mal jemand!
Ok, es wird bei den angesprochenen Leuten eh nichts bringen (sieht man ja wieder mal am /signed und "mimimi?"), aber ein Versuch ist es allemal wert und vielleicht kapierts ja wenigstens EINER von denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach... da fehlt ja noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/ironie
OLOLOL?? Käse zum Whine?? Ey dann les doch das Forum nicht wenns dich stört!! 
./signed

/ironie off


;D


----------



## blubbblubb123 (15. März 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> es mag bestimmten Leuten zwar gegen den Strich gehen, aber:
> 
> a) ein "Mimimi", "Käse zum Whine" bzw. "/closed" leistet in der Regel nicht den geringsten Beitrag zu einer Diskussion. Wer nix zu sagen hat, hält einfach den Mund. Auch "Quengel-Threads" schließt man sicherlich nicht, in dem man die Moderatoren zu einem "/closed" auffordert. Die wissen schon, was sie machen (naja, meistens jedenfalls).
> 
> ...



Gutes Posting, aber du bist hier im *BUFFED Forum,* das Kiddie- und Idiotenverseuchteste (damit meine ich rund 90% der Community, sorry an die anderen) WoW Forum, dazu kommt noch das es um WoW geht, wos gleich nochmal mehr Idioten werden. Vergiss es, mit deinem Posting erreichst du hier nichts. Verschwinde hier und geh in ein Niveauvolleres Forum, hier regt man sich nur auf. Ich lese hier auch nur, um mich über die ganzen Unterbelichteten und Kiddies hier lustig zu machen. Sinnvolle Postings gibts hier leider so gut wie keine.

Ansonsten bekommst ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für das das du's versucht hast und die Wahrheit sagst, aber es *hier* nichts bringen wird. Leider.


----------



## Lewa (15. März 2008)

/closed - ne mal im ernst, denkst du das solche threads helfen? o_O


----------



## Smoleface (15. März 2008)

@post2 und 3.

Ich habe den verdacht das der 3te nur den Titel gelesen hat und Post 2 nur bis punkt b), weil sonst wäre ihm das /signed ned ergangen, oder müssen wir jetzt auch Provukationen dulden?
Wieso kommt nicht einfach ein MOD, basht jedem der spammt eine Verwarnung und nach 3 Verwarnungen gibts nen bann?, wäre mal sinnvoll, weil ich bei 18 seiten threats echt kb habe 30 mins nur /signed, lol, *lach zu lesen

Grüsse


----------



## Scárfáce123 (15. März 2008)

Ich bin froh dass du mit konsequenz diesen thread im falschen unterforum postest, was deine vorgespielte reife und intelligenz natürlich zu nichte macht.

Vorallem die freiheitsbeschneidung anderer Personen grenzt nahezu an Faschismuss, "IHR müsst posten wie ich es will da meine augen sonst schmerzen".

Aber ein Lob an dich, du verwendest fremdwörter die in diesem zusammenhang keinen sinn ergeben, das lesen dennoch intressanter gestalten


----------



## Fl4tlin3r (15. März 2008)

JO is echt nervig wenn man sich angeregt unterhalten will, dann seinen Post einstellt und dann auf ne antwort wartet. 

Meistens liegen dann zwischen dem Threadthema, der/dem Sinnvollen Antwort/Post und dann meinem Sinnvollem Post so dermaßen viele dämliche antworten das man da eigendlich schon wieder keine Lust mehr drauf hat, sich in dem Thread überhaupt weiter zu unterhalten weil man die Sinnvolle antwort erst wieder rausfiltern muss.


----------



## Rudi TD (15. März 2008)

"Kinder" (damit meine ich die geistige Reife und nicht das tatsächliche Alter) gibt es halt überall.
Kann man nicht viel dagegen machen da helfen (leider) auch solche "Hinweise" nicht viel.
Evtl sollten die Mods da etwas härter durchgreifen.


----------



## Tpohrl (15. März 2008)

Leider wird es mal wieder keinerlei einfluss auf diese Community haben, in der es groß geschrieben wird auf die Frage eines Users, mit gönnerhafter Überheblichkeit sein eigenes wissen durchblicken zu lassen um dann eine unzureichende Antwort zu geben.
Schlimm ist auch das man so manches mal flames zu lesen bekommt, bei denen man sich sicher sein kann, das der poster den Sinn/ Aussage der Frage/ Diskusion garnicht verstanden hat.

Deswegen bleibt einem nichts anderes als einen Flamefilter im Auge zu haben und die sinnfreien post´s nicht zu beachten, bis einem buffed ein geeignetes Instrument in Form eines Spamfilters an die Hand gibt der es schafft Flachposter aus zu sortieren.

Wollen wir die Hoffnung nicht fahren lassen, das hier auch weiterhin immer noch ein helfender post zu finden ist.
Ein angenehmes Wochenende euch allen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (15. März 2008)

Scárfáce123 schrieb:


> Ich bin froh dass du mit konsequenz diesen thread im falschen unterforum postest, was deine vorgespielte reife und intelligenz natürlich zu nichte macht.
> 
> Vorallem die freiheitsbeschneidung anderer Personen grenzt nahezu an Faschismuss, "IHR müsst posten wie ich es will da meine augen sonst schmerzen".



Die Konsequenz, im falschen Forum zu posten, ergibt sich daraus, daß dies das einzige Forum ist, in dem ich schreibe - lediglich Reaktion auf das Erlebte. Welche andere Konsequenz sich daraus ergibt, mußt Du mir erst erklären - auch was das mit vorgespielter "reife" oder "intelligenz" zu tun hat. 

Kausale Zusammenhänge (s. o.), Diskussionskultur etc. haben übrigens nichts mit Faschismus zu tun. Ich empfehle, den Begriff nachzuschlagen (Google und wiki helfen). 



> Aber ein Lob an dich, du verwendest fremdwörter die in diesem zusammenhang keinen sinn ergeben, das lesen dennoch intressanter gestalten



Ich harre der Erläuterung deinerseits, inwieweit die von mir benutzten "Fremdwörter" (ich erinnere mich an "Redundanz") in dem von mir benutzten Zusammenhang keinen Sinn ergeben.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Stonewhip (15. März 2008)

Lewa schrieb:


> /closed - ne mal im ernst, denkst du das solche threads helfen? o_O


Bei Dir sicherlich nicht.

Ich mach das dann meist so: Wenn ich einen Thread 2x durchlesen MUSS, um zu "entziffern" was der TS überhaupt will, geh ich zum nächsten Thread. Wer sich keine Mühe gibt sein Problem zu schildern, hat auch kein ernstes Problem.

Im Großen und Ganzen hat er/sie sehr gut den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen, denn SO sollte es laufen. Aber da man sachliche Kompetenz und deutsche Rechtschreibung nur in 2-5% der Fälle zusammenbringen kann, verstehen seine Ausführungen nur 2-5% dieser Community. Der Rest versteckt sich in den Unendlichkeiten der IP-Adressen mit ihren hirnlosen Kommentaren.

VV ...und wetten, da kommen noch einige..?! VV


----------



## der_alf (15. März 2008)

zu a:
"Kekes","Whine", "Mimimi" und "Käse" sind dann angebracht, wenn der "Inhalt" des Beitrages genau dem entspricht. Wer auf einem PvP-Server sich über 70er ärgert, die stundenlang 30er kloppen, dann ist das genau die passende Antwort (auch "geh PvE"). Oder wenn man eine Klasse nerfen will (Palas sind da schöne Zielobjekte), nur weil man mal gegen eine solche nicht gewonnen hat. Genau dann ist für mich auch der Beitrag auf dem sinnfreien Niveau angelangt, an dem ich ohne Gewissenskonflikte diese Ausdrücke posten kann.



zu b:
Jedem ist es freigestellt, wie oft er was zu sagen hat - und wenn man auf einen "Sinnlos-aber-viel-schreibenden-user" nicht eingeht, so gräbt man ihm das Wasser ab. Die User sind genau die gleichen wie im Spiel - also hat auch ein Vielposter das gleiche Recht zu posten. Und nach dem Kriterium der Postings-Anzahl bewerte ich Aussagen sowieso nicht.


zu c:
Wenn fast zeitgleich 4-5 Threads mit der fast identischen Überschrift eröffnet werden (z.B. über Patch usw) und die gleichen Personen die gleichen Antworten und Fragen zum besten geben, dann reicht auch ein verkürzter Hinweis auf die SuFu. Auch wenn es der mittlerweile 1000. Thread über ein gleiches Thema ist, dann kann man das auch so hinschreiben. Insofern liegt in der Kürze  die Würze und wenn jemand zu faul dafür ist, dann kann man auch darauf hinweisen.


zu d:
Zustimmung ist immer gut und signalisiert dem User, dass er nicht allein mit seiner Meinung dasteht. Und wenn man es nicht besser sagen kann, dann zeigt man mit dem /sign seine Zustimmung.


zu e:
/sign  (und das meine ich ehrlich). Gegen ein paar Flüchtigkeitsfehler sieht jeder hier hinweg - aber ab einem gewissen Grad macht man sich dann schon seine Gedanken...


zu f:
Normalerweise gehe ich davon aus, dass man etwas Sinnvolles sagen will zu einem sinnvollem Thread - wenn allerdings der Beitrag nichts Verwertbares enthält, dann ignoriere ich ihn oder poste auch mal etwas Sinnfreies - je nach Tagesverfassung.


Alles in allem unterscheidet sich das Forum hier nicht sonderlich vom Blizzard-Forum - die gleichen unterschiedliche Leute, die gleichen unterschiedliche Meinungen und die gleichen unterschiedlichen Spielertypenn. Und ab und zu etwas Flamerei und sinnfreie Beiträge...


----------



## Nrijx (15. März 2008)

Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht. Jeden Tag aufs Neue sieht man, wie irgendwelche Deppen lange Texte, bei denen sich der TE wirklich Mühe gegeben hat, komplett zitieren und mit einem simplen "/signed" absegnen. Das macht es natürlich ungemein einfacher, den Thread zu verfolgen. 
Leider ist meiner Meinung nicht wirklich Besserung in Sicht. Mir persönlich fehlt hier Präsenz seitens der Moderation. Es wird nur in den seltensten Fällen etwas gegen solche Flachpfeifen unternommen. Aber mal ehrlich, wer will es den Moderatoren verübeln? Deppen zu verwarnen wäre hier in diesem Forum eine Vollzeitbeschäftigung. Da kann man sich auch vor einen Ameisenhaufen stellen und Ameisen einzeln zählen - kommt wahrscheinlich am Ende eine ähnliche Anzahl heraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke, hier sind dringed z.B. Hilfsmoderatoren von Nöten. 
Am besten in amerikanischen Ausreißercamps trainierte Forumschränke, die jeden Spam durch Tonnen an Threads riechen und dem betreffenden Spammer mal gewaltig ans Bein pinkeln - Ameisensekret... das brennt wenigstens ein wenig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nrijx (15. März 2008)

Tschuldigung für Doppelpost...


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. März 2008)

Der Versuch ehrt dich, wenn auch der Stil recht dogmatisch und arrogant ist



> e) Wenn ihr gelesen werden wollt (und nicht nur "mal was gesagt haben"), dann gebt den verdammten Postings auch eine verdammte Lesbarkeit mit.[...]  Das ist allerdings ein schriftliches Forum; drückt euch verdammtnochmal auch lesbar aus; lest euch ein Posting vor dem Absenden nochmal durch - ansonsten lasst es gleich (siehe "d) was gesagt zu haben").



Aber zum einen ist das hier nicht das Forum des Deutschen Bundestages oder ähnliches und zum anderen ist (zummindest für meinen Geschmack) das von dir Beschriebene grade auch eine Art eigenes Flair dieses Forums.
Soweit ich das beobachtet habe, sind bei entsprechender Gestaltung des Threads serwohl vernünftige Diskussionen möglich. Die paar Aussreisser sind für mich eher wie die Rosinen im Kuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wer einen, sorry, Scheiß Thread aufmacht, hat auch Scheiß Posts verdient, finde ich jedenfalls.

Also Kamerad, locker bleiben, Lotus Sitz einnehmen, Zwerchfellatmung beginnen und...OOOOMMMMM


----------



## Neotrion (15. März 2008)

Du nimmst mir das Wort aus dem Munde... 

Mich regen diese Leute so auf, meinen sie sind cool wenn sie Befehle (z.b. /closed) machen, obwohl das 0% bewirkt ob der Theard geschlossen wird.

Zudem regt mich B1uub auf, ja genau der. Der macht zwar nicht so ''mimimi'' Zeugs, aber seine Comments gehen mir auf den Sack, nur weil er irgendwie 5'000 Einträge hat ist er kein besserer Mensch!

MFG
Neotrion


----------



## Trullinchen (15. März 2008)

@ Bimmbamm, dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Leider wird sich dieses nieveaulose Posten nur unterbinden lassen,
wenn sich mal ein Mod dem an nimmt.

Zu B1ubb = einer der Megaposter mit Null Aussage.
Naja wenn man keine anderen Hobbys hat.

Ironie on:

_Ist bestimmt einer der im Real nicht einen Satz redet 
und sein Bekanntheitsgrad gegen Minus - Null steuert. _

Ironie off.

Buffed kann ja mal eine Stellenausschreibung starten.
Für ein kleines Endgeld bewerbe ich mich auf den Job.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flatrian (15. März 2008)

Goil ein neuer "Ich-wollt-mal-was-gesagt-haben" Thread ^^

War dir da nicht von Anfang an klar, dass dieses posting total überflüssig ist?*g*

Nein.....Warte.. Ich hätte jetzt ehrlich damit gerechnet, dass die Com-User die Erleuchtung bekommen und wir endlich mal Sinnvolles schreiben können.

Also auf kurz gesprochen:
Dein Post war mindestens genau so sinnvoll wie ein /sign oder ein /closed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg das Flat


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> Zudem regt mich B1uub auf, ja genau der. Der macht zwar nicht so ''mimimi'' Zeugs, aber seine Comments gehen mir auf den Sack, nur weil er irgendwie 5'000 Einträge hat ist er kein besserer Mensch!


Hat er das jemals behauptet? Sicher nicht! Mir gehen
Leute auf den Sack, die es nicht ihren Kopf kriegen,
dass hier jeder seine Meinung sagen darf! Außerdem,
was hat denn bitteschön die Beitragsanzahl mit dem Verhalten
zu tun? Wenn euch die Kommentare nicht passen,
Pach gehabt! Wenn mir eure nicht passen, mach ich
auch kein Trara, das ist es nicht wert.

Ich weiß, dass hier eine große Zahl Idioten 
rumschwirrt, aber alle, wird man die sicher
nicht raus schmeißen können.


----------



## Bavario (15. März 2008)

/sign
/sticky
/closed


----------



## Muahdib (15. März 2008)

Faulheit siegt ... 

Ich denke diese Stimmung wegen Posts die wirklich sinnfrei sind spiegelt auch das WoW Erlebnis wieder wo man oft genug in den Hauptstädten liest das jemand einfach nur fragt ohne mal eine Sekunde seinen
Geist anzustrengen hier schaut das dann nicht viel anders aus sondern setzt sich fort . 

Oft genug werden Fragen per Posting gestellt die man mit einer kleinen schnellen Suchanfrage sofort findet 
dafür ist die Buffed Database und das Forum schon recht informativ weiterhin ist Google doch nicht 
umsonst eine der besten Suchmaschienen .

Wenn man dann selber der Frage mit diesen Hilfsmitteln nachgeht findet man als Postleser die Infos schneller
als so ein Post erstellt wurde und fragt sich hm wieso schafft das der TE nicht .

Gibt immer noch den gültigen Spruch erst Denken dann Posten ... das gilt für beide Seiten 




Zu den Whinethreads OMG .... das ist ein Spiel wo das Balancing durch Blizzard immer wieder angepasst wird
stellt euch einfach mal vor das Balancing würde Blizzard nicht jucken und man hätte so einige Änderungen
überhaupt nicht gemacht ... dann könntet ihr überall heulen ... so tut es im Blizzardforum aber bitte mit 
Aussagekraftigen Beweisen und nicht mit dem eigentlichen Beleg ihr kennt eure Fähigkeiten nicht .


----------



## Dargabriel (15. März 2008)

Herr Gott nochmal......macht die Registrierung dicht und schmeißt die leute die nur rum,,lolen,,einfach raus.....das würde das niveau dieses forums echt mal erhöhen

so ich hab meins gesagt und erwarte deswegen geflamt zu werden

Mfg Dargabriel


----------



## Elrigh (15. März 2008)

Zum Einen muss ich Dir recht geben, es gibt genug Leute, die Hilfe erfragen, die Sufu nicht nutzen können, weil sie nicht sicher sind wie, und dann eine solche Antwort erhalten.

Zum Anderen gibt es leider genug Threads, die so sinnlos und unnötig sind, dass ich mir nicht mehr die Mühe mache, etwas hinein zu schreiben. 

Wenn jemand statt dessen /closed oder /signed reinschreibt, dann ist das die freie Meinung desjenigen zu dem Thema und leider ist es ein Zeichen der Zeit und unseres Hobbys, dass die Kommunikation zwischen Menschen auf Abkürzungen, einzelne Wörter und Halbsätze verstümmelt wird.

Ich geb mir Mühe in ganzen Sätzen zu antworten und ich antworte gelegentlich auch auf Threads, bei denen Andere schon der Meinung waren, die seien es nicht wert, sie ernst zu nehmen, weil es entweder schon genug Threads zum Thema gibt oder der Inhalt Schwachsinn ist. Aber wenn ich den Eindruck habe, der Schreiber braucht Hilfe und will nicht nur Heulen oder Aufmerksamkeit, dann bin ich gewillt ihm auch zu helfen.


----------



## Tja (15. März 2008)

Und noch ein schwachsinniges Thema mehr, grats hierzu.

Wer die SuFu nicht benutzen kann, ist in einem Forum falsch. Und wieso sollte man sich die Mühe machen, die betreffenden Beiträge rauszusuchen? Das ist wohl eher Aufgabe des Fragestellers!

Fakt ist, dass es einfach genug Themen gibt, welche /geschlossen gehören. Seien es dämliche Umfragen oder sonstige schon 1000x beantwortete Fragen. Für Leute, die zu faul sind, die SuFu benutzen hab ich null Verständnis. Ausnahmen natürlich, schwieriger zu findende Themen, aber so 0815 Zeugs findet man IMMER, mit der Sufu.


----------



## Deadwool (15. März 2008)

Ja ne is klar. Wenn einer aus Faulheit den 34534. Thread zu einem Thema eröffnet soll man bitte die entsprechenden Links heraussuchen um zu beweisen dass er die sufu hätte benutzen sollen. rofl ... 

kleiner Tip: ein mimimi, wayne oder /closed soll eine Diskussion "nicht weiterbringen", sondern darauf hinweisen dass sie überflüssig ist. 

Vorschlag an BimmBamm: Wir lesen jetzt beide deinen Thread nochmal ganz durch und lachen dann herzlich darüber. k ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/vote for Weltfrieden ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (15. März 2008)

Warum regt ihr euch über solche Threads denn auf? Wenn sie euch stören, dann ignoriert sie doch einfach. Es ist ja nicht so, als ob man gezwungen wird einen Thread komplett durchzulesen oder zu jedem kleinen Thema eine Diskussion anzuzetteln, die das Niveau jedes Debatierklubs - [joke] einschließlich Bundestag[/joke] - übersteigt. Lasst den Leuten doch ihren Spaß, denn grad die Posts, die ihr Verurteilt gehören zu den witzigsten.


----------



## Crâshbâsh (15. März 2008)

/vote 4 sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (15. März 2008)

der_alf schrieb:


> zu a:
> "Kekes","Whine", "Mimimi" und "Käse" sind dann angebracht, wenn der "Inhalt" des Beitrages genau dem entspricht. Wer auf einem PvP-Server sich über 70er ärgert, die stundenlang 30er kloppen, dann ist das genau die passende Antwort (auch "geh PvE"). Oder wenn man eine Klasse nerfen will (Palas sind da schöne Zielobjekte), nur weil man mal gegen eine solche nicht gewonnen hat. Genau dann ist für mich auch der Beitrag auf dem sinnfreien Niveau angelangt, an dem ich ohne Gewissenskonflikte diese Ausdrücke posten kann.



Meiner Meinung nach haben auch solche Threads ihren Sinn und ihre Berechtigung, sofern mal nicht nur mit Whine darauf geantwortet wird. Gerade in solchen Threads steckt doch oft ein großes Maß an Wahrheit, wenn man nur dazu käme selbige Auszudiskutieren. Natürlich sind oft die Anfangsposts keine rethorischen Glanzleistungen aber sinnvoll über die Themen auf Grundlage eines solchen Posts kann man Trotzallem diskutieren. Ich bin umso mehr der Meinung wer nur Whine, Keks, etc. als Antwort auf einen Thread parat hat und dies auch noch in dieser Form kundtun muss (es gibt andere, nett verpackte Formen der Kritik) verhält sich überheblich und herablassend dem Poster gegenüber, auch wenn er das selbst vieleicht nicht merkt.




der_alf schrieb:


> zu c:
> Wenn fast zeitgleich 4-5 Threads mit der fast identischen Überschrift eröffnet werden (z.B. über Patch usw) und die gleichen Personen die gleichen Antworten und Fragen zum besten geben, dann reicht auch ein verkürzter Hinweis auf die SuFu. Auch wenn es der mittlerweile 1000. Thread über ein gleiches Thema ist, dann kann man das auch so hinschreiben. Insofern liegt in der Kürze  die Würze und wenn jemand zu faul dafür ist, dann kann man auch darauf hinweisen.



Nur leider gibt es zudem auch viel zu oft Threads die dank /Whine /Käse /keks /signed und einfahc aufgrund ihrer Länge meist nichts mehr mit demUrspringsthread zu Tun haben, und ich kann jeden verstehen der nicht die Muse und die Zeit hat sich durch ganze Kochbücher über Kekse mit Käse und Whine zu wühlen bis er den eigentlichen Thread wiederfindet. Für den von dir Beschriebenen Fall wiederum des mehrfachen selben Threaderstellers muss ich dir allerdings zustimmen, da ist ein Hinweiß auf die Suchfunktion angebracht.



der_alf schrieb:


> zu d:
> Zustimmung ist immer gut und signalisiert dem User, dass er nicht allein mit seiner Meinung dasteht. Und wenn man es nicht besser sagen kann, dann zeigt man mit dem /sign seine Zustimmung.



Es gibt sinnvoller und Ausdrucksstärkere Methoden um seine Zustimmung auszudrücken als Abertausend mal Signed zu Verwenden, es sollte doch zumindest Möglich sein dem /signed zumindest eine persönliche Note zu geben indem man nochmal Explizit darauf Verweißt was genau man an dem Zitat/ der Meinung gut findet.



der_alf schrieb:


> Alles in allem unterscheidet sich das Forum hier nicht sonderlich vom Blizzard-Forum - die gleichen unterschiedliche Leute, die gleichen unterschiedliche Meinungen und die gleichen unterschiedlichen Spielertypenn. Und ab und zu etwas Flamerei und sinnfreie Beiträge...



Stimmt die blizzard Foren sehen ähnlich aus, nur mit dem Unterschied das die Dortigen Moderatoren wegen jeder Kleinigkeit gern mal Ganze Threads verschwinden lassen wenn ihnen mal etwas nicht passt. Dort übertreiben die Halbgötter in Blau es doch Recht oft, das Richtige Verhalten eines Mods liegt oft in der Mitte.

So Far, Noregas


----------



## Masterlock (15. März 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> Mich regen diese Leute so auf, meinen sie sind cool wenn sie Befehle (z.b. /closed) machen, obwohl das 0% bewirkt ob der Theard geschlossen wird.
> 
> MFG
> Neotrion


Das würde nie passieren, wenn die anderen Leute mal die 
SuFu benutzen würden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Thread gehört mitsicherheit nicht in den Sticky! 
Alleine schon aus dem Grund, weil da eh keiner guckt.
Oder wie war das mit dem Patch 2.4, oder mein Account wurde gehackt - das steht alles oben. 
Trotzdem machen immer wieder Leute Threads auf. 

Deswegen ist der Thread genau so unsinnig, wie die anderen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterlock (15. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Du kannst hier posten, was du willst. Hier sind soviele totale Vollnaps, die zu dumm sind ihren Namen in den Schnee zu pissen. Die werden weiter jeden Thread zumüllen, egal was du machst.


Trotzdem brauchst Du hier keinen Beleidigen.


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Masterlock schrieb:


> Trotzdem brauchst Du hier keinen Beleidigen.





Masterlock schrieb:


> Ich finde es ziemlich krank, dass manche einfach nicht die
> SuFu benutzen! Den Thread gibt es schon:
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=34569



Ich wollte dich nur mal dran erinnern, denn jemanden als krank zu bezeichnen ist auch nicht die feine englische Art....


----------



## Masterlock (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich wollte dich nur mal dran erinnern, denn jemanden als krank zu bezeichnen ist auch nicht die feine englische Art....


Ich habe damit keinen User direkt angesprochen! Dies bezog sich im
Allgemeinen auf die SuFu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Masterlock schrieb:


> Ich habe damit keinen User direkt angesprochen! Dies bezog sich im
> Allgemeinen auf die SuFu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Andarus hat auch niemanden direkt angesprochen, er sprach von "vielen Vollnaps"....


----------



## Crash_hunter (15. März 2008)

also ich weiß garnet was du dich auffregst... 1. gibts hier auh ne ignorliste und 2. kann man über solche beiträge einfachmal locker flockig hinweglesen, wenn man geistig über dennen stehen will. Wenn man sich darüber aufregt ist man net besser und geht dummerweise auf den schwachsinn ein. 


Außerdem darf man hier doch bitte seine Meinung frei äußern ( den forenregeln entsprechend) und ist eben die meinung des usesers der Thread sollte geschlossen werden, dann is dem eben so^^


denk mal drüber nach

Crash_Hunter (unfallposter)


----------



## Masterlock (15. März 2008)

Ich glaube die Diskussion hat keinen Sinn. 
Und der Thread endet so langsam in einer sich gegenseitigen 
Flammerei - daher bitte Closen.


----------



## Carcharoth (15. März 2008)

Bitte wieder Niveau anheben. Sonst gibts Roundhouse-Kicks.


----------



## castaman (15. März 2008)

Trullinchen schrieb:


> Zu B1ubb = einer der Megaposter mit Null Aussage.
> Naja wenn man keine anderen Hobbys hat.



Da stimme ich mal blind zu... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaube, da stehen wir net so allein da^^

Aber zum Thema: Ich schließ mich glatt dem Ohrensammler an, der sagt, dass "ein scheiss Thread auch scheiss Antworten verdient" hat . Wenn die Leute die SuFu kaputtschänden würden und wirklich nichts zu ihrer Frage finden, sollen sie jeden noch so doofen Thread aufmachen und fragen, was sie fragen wollen (es gibt schließlich auch Leute die WoW später als manch anderer angefangen haben und da erschließt sich eben nicht auf Anhieb jede Frage...)... 

ABER: Wenn sie nicht suchen, sollten sie auf ihren Fehler aufmerksam gemacht werden (egal ob per "whine" oder anderen krativen Ergüssen). Und wenn der TE jetzt denkt ich selber such mich für solche Leute durch die ganzen Foren, hat er sich geschnitten. Da die Leute die hier komische Beiträge posten, scheinbar doch fähig sind auch (irgendwie, will aber keinem was unterstellen) zu lesen, sollen sie es sich ruhig selber raussuchen. Sie werden ja meist drauf hingewiesen, dass es solche Threads schon gibt, sei es per "SuFu" oder anderen Abkürzungen^^.

Greetz


----------



## PickelBee (15. März 2008)

Bimmbamm du hast ausführlich und gut argumentierend das niederschrieben, was vielen von uns durch den Kopf geht.
Die Kommentatoren, die nicht in der Lage sind ihre Meinung dazu in ganzen Sätzen zu verfassen sollten einfach mal die Finger von der Tastatur lassen. Den wie heißt es so schön, "Wenn man mal nichts weiss, einfach mal die Fresse halten!"
Überhaupt zeigen die ganzen Abkürzungen nur zu gut wie den Leuten das Reallife flöten geht.


----------



## 7Olorin7 (15. März 2008)

Du magst zwar Recht haben, und ich stimme dir auch zu, aber ich glaube nicht, dass sich irgendwer ändert.
Vor allem was die Lesbarkeit betrifft stimm ich dir vol und ganz zu.


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (15. März 2008)

@Bimmbamm: Stimme Dir voll und ganz zu. Dieses Forum zu lesen ist wirklich eine Qual. Geflame und gebashe wo man hin schaut. Doch ein solcher Aufruf wird gar nichts ändern. Dazu müssten schon ein paar Änderungen am Forum her.

Vor allem sollte dieser Postingcounter abgeschafft werden. Es gibt ja nicht gerade wenige, die meinen nur weil sie viele Postings haben sind sie wichtiger als andere. Und was vor allem her muss sind Verwarnungen der Mods. Wenn gespammt, gebasht, geflamed wird gehören die entsprechenden User verwarnt oder bei Wiederholung für ein paar Tage gesperrt. Dazu entsprechende Doppelthreads geschlossen mit einem Link auf den Ursprungsthread am ende.

Das ist sicherlich viel Arbeit für einen Mod, doch trägt ein strenges Modteam erheblich zur Besserung der Community bei als dieses "wir lassen alles durchgehen"-Mentalität.

Dieses Forum macht nämlich wirklich keinen spass. (wie man auch an meinen Postings sieht bin ich mehr der Mitleser, weil es einfach keinen Sinn macht hier groß zu posten)

Edit: Was mir noch zu Punkt a) einfällt: Du hast Wayne vergessen. Ich kann diesen schmarrn echt nimmer sehen. Wenns einen ned interessiert warum zum teufel klickt man dann den Thread an???


----------



## Superricki (15. März 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> Zudem regt mich B1uub auf, ja genau der. Der macht zwar nicht so ''mimimi'' Zeugs, aber seine Comments gehen mir auf den Sack, nur weil er irgendwie 5'000 Einträge hat ist er kein besserer Mensch!
> 
> MFG
> Neotrion



Naja was glaubst du wieviel xx% von seinem Reallife der hier verbringt?
Es gibt immer Leute die irgendwo einen weg haben (Sorry) !
Und bei um die 5000 Einträge, tschuldigung, hallo?
Ich finde da kann man seine Zeit besser Investieren!

-->Siehe meine Postings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
   Bin eher ein Leser kein Schreiber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (15. März 2008)

Dargabriel schrieb:


> Herr Gott nochmal......macht die Registrierung dicht und schmeißt die leute die nur rum,,lolen,,einfach raus.....das würde das niveau dieses forums echt mal erhöhen
> 
> so ich hab meins gesagt und erwarte deswegen geflamt zu werden
> 
> Mfg Dargabriel




hmm 6 beiträge is das dein richtiger account hier???  


aber hier kommt dein gewünschter flame:

wayne (interessiert dein post mein post und alle anderen post und dieses forum überhaupt, das hier ist alles nur digital^^)


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Superricki schrieb:


> Naja was glaubst du wieviel xx% von seinem Reallife der hier verbringt?
> Es gibt immer Leute die irgendwo einen weg haben (Sorry) !
> Und bei um die 5000 Einträge, tschuldigung, hallo?
> Ich finde da kann man seine Zeit besser Investieren!


Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten!

Du weißt gar nicht, was b1ubb für Hobbies hat oder wie
viel Zeit er vorm PC verbringt... Du hast keinen Plan!
Aber hauptsache "Der hat kein RL" o.ä. sagen! Wie ich
sowas hasse! Damit zeigt ihr nur, dass ihr nicht weiter
denken könnt als ein 5-jähriges Kind... Wenn man von
etwas keine Ahnung hat, sollte man nicht drüber urteilen!


----------



## hexkleinehex (15. März 2008)

Also ich kann dem TE nur zustimmen, ich entdecke oft einen Threat der mich interessiert und ich auch gerne was dazu sagen würde, allerdings vergeht einem dann auch schon wieder die Lust weil der Beitrag zu zugemüllt ist von sinnlosen Kommentaren, das man einfach aufhört zu lesen. 

Das ist sicherlich auch ein Grund warum Leute immer wieder einen neuen Post aufmachen, weil Sie genau wissen, das sonst kein Mensch Ihnen eine vernünftige Antwort auf eine Frage oder einen Denkanstoss geben wird. Weil die Leute die da vielleicht was sinnvolles dazu sagen könnten von der erheblichen Menge an "Mimimi" "Käse zum Whine" oder sonstigen sinnlosen Antworten einfach nur abgeschreckt werden und keine Lust haben sich seitenlang durch eben genau diese Posts zu lesen.

Wenn man nichts sinnvolles zu einem Thema beitragen kann, dann bitte müllt den Post nicht voll mit /signed, /closed oder sonstigen einfach nur nervtötenden Kommentaren, die jede ernsthafte Diskussion einfach nur unmöglich machen. Freie Meinungsäußerung alles schön und gut, aber ich denke das so Antworten wie eben "Mimimi" oder "Käse zum Whine" nicht wirklich dazu gedacht sind. 

Wenn man seine Meinung kundtun möchte, dann kann man das auch in einem vernünftigen Satz und nervt die Leute nicht mit so absolut sinnfreien Antworten, die keinen anderen Effekt haben als die Postingzahlen zu steigern.

So das ist meine Meinung dazu und bin mal gespannt wieviele flames ich bekomme.


----------



## Arben (15. März 2008)

@Lurock 

/SIGN

Ich find b1ubbs postings in den meisten Fällen sogar sehr passend und nur weil sie halt die meist sinnlose Frage bzw. "Disskusion" mit einem mal beantworten, heisst das ja wohl lange net, dass jemand kein sog. RL hat...

btw. steigert euer verhalten gegenüber solchen "Assis" nicht gerade das Niveau - oder doch?

Und um ehrlich zu sein, schau ich hier im Forum manchmal nur vorbei, um zu schauen wo gerade wer wie geflamed wird...
Ist halt teilweise doch lustig zu sehen, wie aus einem doppelt erstellten Threat die Flamebox Nr.1 gemacht wird.


----------



## Deadwool (15. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/close


----------



## Shotoku (15. März 2008)

Ich bin der Meinung das der Zug abgefahren ist um hier grundlegende Dinge zum Besseren zu aendern. Allein die Macht der Gewohnheit und der Ruf den das Forum "geniesst" machen dem einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Leider steht dieses Forum nunmal mittlerweile fuer Geflame und "Kinderquatsch", entsprechend ist die Ausdrucksweise und das Verhalten. Es ist daher wohl ein Fakt gegen den man nicht mehr ankaempfen kann. Ich denke die Mods haetten wirklich eine Menge damit zu tun Beitraege zu editieren, User zu verwarnen oder zu bannen. Ich wunder mich nur ueber eins. Wenn ich auf der Seite den Blick ein wenig nach oben wandern lasse steht da "Bitte beachte die Netiquette". Schoen und gut, nur sollte dann auch wer drauf achten das das wirklich getan wird. Und das kann nur von Mod-/Betreiberseite her kommen. Hier normale Threads zu verfassen mit Woertern aus dem deutschen Sprachgebrauch die offenbar vielen Leuten hier mittlerweile unbekannt sind und sich eines adaequaten Tons zu befleissigen ist Perlen vor die Saeue werfen. Mir kommt das jedenfals schon vor wie eine Reise in eine andere Welt. Solche Umgangsarten hab ich im echten Leben nie kennengelernt und bin auch froh darueber. Sich zu streiten oder verschiedene Meinungen zu haben ist ok, aber das kann man auch auf eine Art ausdruecken die zumindest ein wenig Intelligenz vermuten laesst. Wobei ich im Threadtitel das Wort "Flachposter" schon mal weggelassen haette, denn sich ueber Leute zu bschweren die kein Niveau haben und selbst beleidigend zu werden ist ein Widerspruch in sich selbst.


----------



## prontopronto (15. März 2008)

der_alf schrieb:


> "Kekes","Whine", "Mimimi" und "Käse" sind dann angebracht, wenn der "Inhalt" des Beitrages genau dem entspricht. [...]



Nö so ein Müll á la Mimimi ist überhaupt nicht angebracht. 
Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wieso hier die Mehrheit nicht begreift, das es keinen Unterschied machen sollte ob man zuhause auf der Couch sitzt, oder der Diskussionspartner (Ok, Viele hier kann man ja leider nicht als Diskussionspartner ernst nehmen) direkt vor einem steht.
Oder redet ihr auch da draussen in diesem Stil ? 
Habt ihr eigentlich genug Abstand, um euch mal zu überlegen was ihr für einen Eindruck auf Aussenstehende abgebt ? 
Wahrscheinlich ist das Forum einfach zu groß um vernünftig über *Irgendwas* noch zu reden. Vielleicht ist auch alles schon zigmal durchgekaut worden. 
Trotzdem kann man sich wohl bemühen, mal auf einen Threadstarter vernünftig einzugehen. 
Schafft ihr es nicht mehr als ein /closed zu tippen ? 
Wenn ich diese Einzeiler hier lese mit mimimi fragt man sich doch was das soll...
Zu kleingeistig? Zu jung ? Forum = Ich kann mich asozial geben ? 
Oder woher kommt diese Mentalität ?


----------



## Shotoku (15. März 2008)

Vielleicht haette man bei der Registrierung einen Alters- und Intelligenzcheck als Pflichttests machen sollen. Wer nicht die erforderlichen Kriterien erfuellt muss draussen bleiben. Ich versuch mir grad vorzustellen wie es dann hier aussehen wuerde...


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Shotoku schrieb:


> Vielleicht haette man bei der Registrierung einen Alters- und Intelligenzcheck als Pflichttests machen sollen. Wer nicht die erforderlichen Kriterien erfuellt muss draussen bleiben. Ich versuch mir grad vorzustellen wie es dann hier aussehen wuerde...


Bei dem Intelligenzcheck stimme ich dir zu, der Alterscheck hingegen ist Schwachfug.


----------



## Arben (15. März 2008)

Ich würd meinen, man kann nicht sagen wer Intelligent ist flamet nicht.
Man könnte bestenfalls sagen, man kann die Intelligenz aus dem Inhalt des Postings erschliessen, ob flame oder nicht


----------



## Rankoro (15. März 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ Bist du Mod oder Admin? Hast du eine Meinung? Wie es aussieht nicht, aber Hauptsache was gepostet.



theduke666 schrieb:


> LordofDemons schrieb:
> 
> 
> > n tipp von mir lies den post des TE
> ...


Solche Leute sind genauso witzig (gepostet im Thread Über 3 Jahre WoW und was draus wurde...).

Ja ich stimme hier auch einigen zu die sagen das es genügend sinnlos eröffnete Treads gibt, aber definitiv sind auch genügend darunter wo sich der TE auch Mühe gibt, was an einer lesbaren Form inkl. inhaltlicher Aussage zu erkennen ist. Sobald das der Fall ist, erhoffe ich mir auch ein härteres Druchgreifen der Mods, weil sonst gibts nur noch Megasinnlosposter und der Informationsgehalt (ja dazu ist das hier da und nicht um nur Müll zu posten) im Buffedforum tendiert gegen Null.

Und die die hier nach Meinungsfreiheit schreien, diese Forum soll der Information dienen, wo eine Meinung aber noch längst nicht wirklich dazu beitragen muß informativ zu sein. Internet entschuldigt noch lange keine rüppelhaftes Benehmen, weil man im seltensten Fall sein Gegenüber kennt (soziales Verhalten nennt man das auch, aber den Begriff müßen hier wohl noch viele lernen).

Grüße


----------



## der_alf (15. März 2008)

prontopronto schrieb:


> Nö so ein Müll á la Mimimi ist überhaupt nicht angebracht.
> Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wieso hier die Mehrheit nicht begreift, das es keinen Unterschied machen sollte ob man zuhause auf der Couch sitzt, oder der Diskussionspartner (Ok, Viele hier kann man ja leider nicht als Diskussionspartner ernst nehmen) direkt vor einem steht.
> Oder redet ihr auch da draussen in diesem Stil ?
> Habt ihr eigentlich genug Abstand, um euch mal zu überlegen was ihr für einen Eindruck auf Aussenstehende abgebt ?
> ...



Wenn jemand mir die Ohren volljammert, dass er auf einem PvP-Server stundenlang gegankt wird, dann sage ich durchaus: Hergott, dann spiel auf nem PvE und jammere nicht herum, dass solche Vollspacken dich ärgern wollen. 
Wenn jemand mich anspricht und dagt: "Deinem dämlichen Pala gehärt die Angstblase weg im PvP", dann sage ich: "Lern besser zu spielen und jammrer nicht herum!"

Wie man sieht: Inhalt und Ton machen die Antwort aus - wenn jemand mit mir ernsthaft über Probleme oder Änderungen diskutieren will und dies auch dementsprechend kundtut, dann diskutiere ich auch über Verhalten von Spielern und Änderungen im Spiel. Meist ist dies in den Beiträgen jedoch nicht der Fall - und dann ist meine Antwort auch mal dementsprechend.

Bei vernünftig artikulierten Beiträgen werde ich jedenfalls nicht mit Käse usw antworten






Noregas-Baelgun schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach haben auch solche Threads ihren Sinn und ihre Berechtigung, sofern mal nicht nur mit Whine darauf geantwortet wird. Gerade in solchen Threads steckt doch oft ein großes Maß an Wahrheit, wenn man nur dazu käme selbige Auszudiskutieren. Natürlich sind oft die Anfangsposts keine rethorischen Glanzleistungen aber sinnvoll über die Themen auf Grundlage eines solchen Posts kann man Trotzallem diskutieren. Ich bin umso mehr der Meinung wer nur Whine, Keks, etc. als Antwort auf einen Thread parat hat und dies auch noch in dieser Form kundtun muss (es gibt andere, nett verpackte Formen der Kritik) verhält sich überheblich und herablassend dem Poster gegenüber, auch wenn er das selbst vieleicht nicht merkt.
> Nur leider gibt es zudem auch viel zu oft Threads die dank /Whine /Käse /keks /signed und einfahc aufgrund ihrer Länge meist nichts mehr mit demUrspringsthread zu Tun haben, und ich kann jeden verstehen der nicht die Muse und die Zeit hat sich durch ganze Kochbücher über Kekse mit Käse und Whine zu wühlen bis er den eigentlichen Thread wiederfindet. Für den von dir Beschriebenen Fall wiederum des mehrfachen selben Threaderstellers muss ich dir allerdings zustimmen, da ist ein Hinweiß auf die Suchfunktion angebracht.
> Es gibt sinnvoller und Ausdrucksstärkere Methoden um seine Zustimmung auszudrücken als Abertausend mal Signed zu Verwenden, es sollte doch zumindest Möglich sein dem /signed zumindest eine persönliche Note zu geben indem man nochmal Explizit darauf Verweißt was genau man an dem Zitat/ der Meinung gut findet.




Bitte mich nicht falsch verstehen - wenn ein Beitrag nicht von vornherein ausgelegt ist für Mimimi und Käse, dann antworte ich nicht mit diesen Floskeln. Allerdings gibt es Beiträge, da finde ich das durchaus passend.

Für jeden ist die Grenze natürlich anders - der eine geht sehr offensiv mit /signed oder Käse um, der andere macht dies eher seltener. Vernünftig diskutieren kann man mit solchen Beiträgen natürlich nicht - allerdings sind einige Beiträge auch nicht dafür ausgelegt.

z.B. Beiträge wie "NERF HUNTER!" "HORDE IST SCH***" oder "ALLE BLUTELFEN SIND SCHW***" verschliessen sich per se der Diskussion und lassen eigentlich nur solche Antworten zu....

Wenn man vernünftig über Änderungen am Pala diskutieren will oder sich über das Outfit der Blutelfen äussern will, dann kann man dies inhaltlich und formell idealer gestalten - dann kann man auch diskutieren und vernünftige Beiträge schreiben.


Wer natürlich zu vernünftigen Beiträgen nur ein "mimimi" zum Besten gibt, der wird von mir einfach ignoriert.


----------



## ginky_8 (15. März 2008)

gut geschrieben leider wird sich keiner oder wenige dran halten, so ist das leben


----------



## Darrik (15. März 2008)

/closed


----------



## Neradox (15. März 2008)

Find ich sehr schön geschrieben, und endlich traut sich mal jemand das auszusprechen was vielen durch den Kopf geht. Nur leider werden sich wenige daran halten, wenn ich schon wieder solche Leute sehen die in einen so ernsthaften Tread "/close!!!!11einself" oder so reinschreiben könnte ich schon wieder einen Anfall bekommen....aber mein Lob hast du.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. März 2008)

soweit ich das beurteilen kann ist das ein "Quengel-Threat" aber das ist nur meine bescheidene meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber im großen und ganzen muss ich dir recht geben, und zu blubb ja da muss ich euch auch recht geben und zwar uneingeschränkt


----------



## Black Muffin (15. März 2008)

Interessante Versuchsweise, all den verschlossenen Kindern (ich selber bin 14, aber sehr reif für mein Alter)
die Realität näherzubringen.
Ob es was bringt? Auf jeden Fall eine gute Hile für all die Unwissenden.^^


$


----------



## Thug (15. März 2008)

Yo bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung @ TE aber viel sinnvoller wäre es, wenn die Moderatoren mal Rechte zum Postverbot verhängen könnten für ne Woche oder so, bei diversen Spamern und Klugscheissern.
Hier ist sowieso Hopfen und Malz verloren und das schon Monate lang....


----------



## Shotoku (15. März 2008)

@Lurock
Das war aber in gewisser Weise ziemlich unlogisch. Auch weniger intelligente Menschen koennen durchaus in der Lage sein sich normal auszudruecken. Ebenso wie Kinder/Jugendliche. Nur es ist auffaellig das es eben mehrheitlich eben nicht so ist (mal dahingestellt ob es am Koennen oder Wollen liegt). Das schliesst beides ein, weniger intelligente Menschen und Leute die gewissen Altersgruppen angehoeren. Mir egal ob sich da wer angesprochen fuehlt. Wem der Schuh passt, der zieht ihn sich an. Und das sind Fakten, nicht weil ich es sage, sondern es gibt Gesellschaftsforscher die das so schon oft genug gesagt haben. Wer das nicht glaubt sollte sich informieren. Und Ausnahmen bestaetigen die Regel.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (15. März 2008)

Hey ich bin echt deiner Meinung...

Ich meine is doch egal ob einer mal nen Thread aufmachen den es schon gibt oder einfach hilfe braucht bei nem Problem dass er hat... wieso sollte man ihm nicht helfen??

Ausserdem is dieses Mimimi und Wayne mist einfach nur da um Posts zu sammeln...


LG


----------



## FliX80 (15. März 2008)

Sehr schön zusammengefasst und die Anspielung auf AOL gefällt mir am besten. 
So war es wirklich früher... 

Ich kann mich eigentlich nur der Meinung der Vorredner anschließen, dass die Moderatoren hier mehr durchgreifen müssten. 
Für jedes "mimimi", "wayne" und "käse" gleich eine Verwarnung. 
Bei der 3 Verwarnungen: 1 Woche Sperre.

Klar gibt es Threads, die überflüssig sind. Wie wäre es, wenn ein Mod diese einfach mit einem Hinweis schließt oder mit dem passenden Thread zusammenfasst? So kenne ich es aus anderen Boards. 
So bleibt das Wayne-Käse-B1ubb aus. 

Wäre schön, wenn mal ein Mod dazu Stellung nimmt, warum solche Dinge dann doch zugelassen werden. Die Begründung: Freie Meinungsäußerung lasse ich da nicht gelten. 
Läuft ein Thread aus dem Ruder: Close. Wird jemand beleidigend: Verwarnung. 

Klare Regeln und straffe Umsetzung würde hier das Niveau auf jeden Fall wieder erhöhen.


----------



## Dagrolian (15. März 2008)

ich lese viel  im buffed forum und antowrte eigentlich fast immer per pm wenn ich etwas zu sagen habe, da mir das niveau (auch die antworten zu diesem beitrag - mit ausnahmen) einfach zu niedrig ist.

wünschen würde ich mir eine ignore-funktion mit platz für etwa 50 einträge - dann wäre dieses forum wieder halbwegs angenehm zu lesen, denn es gibt wirklich leute (fast ausschliesslich mit zwei oder dreistelling postingzahlen) die echt know-how haben und es auch vermitteln können.

cu
dagro


----------



## Scárfáce123 (15. März 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Die Konsequenz, im falschen Forum zu posten, ergibt sich daraus, daß dies das einzige Forum ist, in dem ich schreibe - lediglich Reaktion auf das Erlebte. Welche andere Konsequenz sich daraus ergibt, mußt Du mir erst erklären - auch was das mit vorgespielter "reife" oder "intelligenz" zu tun hat.
> 
> Kausale Zusammenhänge (s. o.), Diskussionskultur etc. haben übrigens nichts mit Faschismus zu tun. Ich empfehle, den Begriff nachzuschlagen (Google und wiki helfen).
> Ich harre der Erläuterung deinerseits, inwieweit die von mir benutzten "Fremdwörter" (ich erinnere mich an "Redundanz") in dem von mir benutzten Zusammenhang keinen Sinn ergeben.
> ...




Die Freiheitsbechneidung von Grundrechten anderer Menschen wie z.B. Das recht auf rede freiheit ist Faschismuss Bimmbamm,

falls du dass nicht verstehst google/wikipedia helfen

und solltest du den Zusammenhang meine beitrages nicht verstehen solltest du an deiner vorgetäuschten eloquänz arbeiten mein freund


----------



## Gornos (15. März 2008)

Scárfáce123 schrieb:


> und solltest du den Zusammenhang meine beitrages nicht verstehen solltest du an deiner vorgetäuschten eloquänz arbeiten mein freund



Also ob du mit deinem pseudo-intelektuellen Geschreibsel auch nur ein Stück besser wärst.

Wenn man schon Fremdwörter benutzt, sollte man sie wenigstens richtig schreiben können... z.B. Eloquenz.
Ganz nebenbei versteht man unter Eloquenz die Redegewandheit, nicht die Schreibgewandtheit.

Edit: Wusstest du schon, dass man Faschismus mit nur einem s am Ende schreibt?


----------



## Schamll (15. März 2008)

schön gesagt aber diese threads ändern leider nichts daran es wird immer und auch in anderen foren solche kiddies geben die einfach nur damit sie beiträge bekommen /signed oder ähnliches schreiben aber ein ansonsten bekommst für mich ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dafür ^^


----------



## Rankoro (15. März 2008)

Scárfáce123 schrieb:


> Die Freiheitsbechneidung von Grundrechten anderer Menschen wie z.B. Das recht auf rede freiheit ist Faschismuss Bimmbamm,
> ...


Wie arm sind eigentlich einige Leute die in einem Forum Worte wie Faschismus als Argument nehmen müßen?

Schonmal gehört das es auch Anstand und Moral gibt? Aber in diesem Sinne zu posten ist ja dann wahrscheinlich auch Freiheitsbeschneidung.

Man man man, und ansonsten würde ich mal empfehlen es mit der Netiquette zu probieren. Aber nich das das dann zu viel zu lesen ist, sollen sich ja einige damit überfordert fühlen.

Grüße


----------



## Geda (16. März 2008)

Ich selbst schreibe hier nicht viel aber das Niveau hier ist in den meisten Teilen des Forums schon fast unter dem WoW-Eruope Forum. Schade eigentlich aber was will man machen?


----------



## fortuneNext (16. März 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> es mag bestimmten Leuten zwar gegen den Strich gehen, aber:
> 
> a) ein "Mimimi", "Käse zum Whine" bzw. "/closed" leistet in der Regel nicht den geringsten Beitrag zu einer Diskussion. Wer nix zu sagen hat, hält einfach den Mund. Auch "Quengel-Threads" schließt man sicherlich nicht, in dem man die Moderatoren zu einem "/closed" auffordert. Die wissen schon, was sie machen (naja, meistens jedenfalls).
> 
> ...



mimimi, aber /signed
/closed plz cauz zomfg olol crit & notuse sufu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggard215 (16. März 2008)

Ähhhh ....mimimi?!


----------



## 27/7 (16. März 2008)

/closed


----------



## hexkleinehex (16. März 2008)

Haggard215 schrieb:


> Ähhhh ....mimimi?!






27/7 schrieb:


> /closed




Und schon wieder! Manchmal frage ich mich ob die Leute die das schreiben überhaupt gelesen haben was der TE wollte. Wahrscheinlich nicht! Die Überschrift reicht wohl auch schon um so einen sinnlosen Satz zu bilden. Aber dazu gehört ja auch nicht viel sind ja nur ein paar Buchstaben die man da zusammensetzen muss und das bekommt man ja noch gerade so hin oder? 

Man Leute kapiert es endlich das euer Geflame niemanden interessiert, naja ok ist auch nicht ganz richtig, weil genau über solche Leute wie euch geht es ja in diesem Threat. Euch fällt nichts intelligentes ein was Ihr dazu schreiben könntet, also wird einfach geflamet. Auch eine Möglichkeit, aber die ist hier nicht erwünscht. Aber das geht anscheinend nicht in euer Hirn.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es euch gefallen würde wenn man in einem Threat von euch ständig nur Mimimi posten würde wo ihr euch sinnvolle Antworten erhofft.

Und closed: darüber habt nicht ihr zu entscheiden sondern die Mods und wenn die der Meinung sind sie lassen den Thread noch länger offen dann tun sie das, und darauf habt ihr keinen Einfluss.

Also entweder tragt was zu einer sinnvollen Diskussion bei oder betätigt nicht den Button "Antworten". Wenn es euch nicht interessiert ok, aber dann sucht euch ein anderes Thema zu dem ihr schreiben könnt und zwar ernsthaft. Nur dann werdet ihr auch ernst genommen. Es kommt nicht auf die Anzahl der Posts an, sondern auf den Inhalt.

So far von mir. Denkt mal drüber nach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deadwool (16. März 2008)

kleine Anmerkung: es heisst Thread, nicht Threat. 
Das Wort Threat gibt es auch im englischen, bedeutet aber "Bedrohung"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (16. März 2008)

Ja mei, den Whine hätte ich gestern zum Käasefondue gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in diesem falle /signed und /closed ;D


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. März 2008)

hexkleinehex schrieb:


> Und schon wieder! Manchmal frage ich mich ob die Leute die das schreiben überhaupt gelesen haben was der TE wollte. Wahrscheinlich nicht!



Vielleicht besteht ja auch die Möglichkeit , dass sie es gelesen UND verstanden haben, aber dennoch der Meinung sind, dass sie unabhängig davon, was der TE will oder nicht will, handeln und schreiben dürfen. Könnte doch auch sein oder ?


----------



## Scárfáce123 (16. März 2008)

Gornos schrieb:


> Also ob du mit deinem pseudo-intelektuellen Geschreibsel auch nur ein Stück besser wärst.
> 
> Wenn man schon Fremdwörter benutzt, sollte man sie wenigstens richtig schreiben können... z.B. Eloquenz.
> Ganz nebenbei versteht man unter Eloquenz die Redegewandheit, nicht die Schreibgewandtheit.
> ...



Wusstest du das Rechtreib flames gegen Legasteniker wie witze über behinderte sind ?

und btw steht Sprachgewandtheit in direktem einklang mit der Schreibgewandtheit, frei nach dem motto wie du redest schreibst du auch !


----------



## Antagonist (16. März 2008)

Ich stimme Bimmbamm in ALLEN Belangen voll und ganz zu. Und der Versuch in einem Forum die Ordnung wieder herzustellen ist in meinen Augen ebenfalls dringend nötig. Das Argument des Faschismus zieht in meinen Augen ebensowenig. Wie in anderen Beiträgen schon besprochen sind REGELN unabdingbar um die Gemeininteressen des Forums zu schützen und vor allem um User vor Beleidigungen zu schützen. Ja MIMIMI, Käse zu ausgewählten Spirituosen und sonstige wortgewandten Einwände sehe ich als respektloses Verhalten, als Beleidigung an. Legt mal so ein Verhalten in einer öffentlichen Diskussion an den Tag! Ach was traut sich keiner? seltsam... .Anarchy rules! im web reicht das Wissen anonym handeln zu können wohl aus sämtliche Benimmregeln zu ignorieren. (Im RL bindet man sich einfach ein Stück Stoff vors Gesicht sucht sich eine stabile Zeltstange - fertig ist die Randale - nichts anderes ist das hier: Randale schieben (ugs.: randalieren) um Aufmerksamkeit zu erhalten) 

Seht meinen Post als Appell an die Vernunft, an das Gute im Menschen (Oh nein was macht dann die Horde)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Fertig mit Gesülze)


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. März 2008)

Gornos schrieb:


> Also ob du mit deinem pseudo-intelektuellen Geschreibsel auch nur ein Stück besser wärst.
> 
> Wenn man schon Fremdwörter benutzt, sollte man sie wenigstens richtig schreiben können... z.B. Eloquenz.
> Ganz nebenbei versteht man unter Eloquenz die Redegewandheit, nicht die Schreibgewandtheit.
> ...



Schön wenn man Andere berichtigt und selber Unsinn schreibt:
Eloquenz ist NICHT die Redegewandheit sondern die Sprachgewandheit, mein Bester, also Lesen und/oder Schreiben.

Kleines Zitat aus der Wikipedia:


> Als Sprachfertigkeit (Eloquenz - lat.: eloquentia) bezeichnet man die Fähigkeit, sich einer bestimmten Sprache (Einzelsprache) zu bedienen, d. h. sich einerseits in ihr ausdrücken und andererseits sie verstehen und interpretieren zu können.


----------



## BimmBamm (16. März 2008)

Scárfáce123 schrieb:


> Die Freiheitsbechneidung von Grundrechten anderer Menschen wie z.B. Das recht auf rede freiheit ist Faschismuss Bimmbamm,
> 
> falls du dass nicht verstehst google/wikipedia helfen



Erstmal zum allgemeinen Teil:
Unterbindung der Meinungsfreiheit ist nicht unmittelbar an den Faschismus gekoppelt (zur Schwierigkeit, überhaupt eine Definition zum Faschismus zu finden, siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faschismustheorie als Einführung in die Thematik). Vor und nach dem Faschismus gab es Systeme (siehe China), die nicht als "faschistisch" bezeichnet werden. Selbst in Deutschland und anderen demokratischen Staaten Europas ist die Meinungsfreiheit in bestimmten Dingen eingeschränkt; als "faschistisch" wird das Staaten-Modell jedoch nicht bezeichnet werden können. Faschismus definiert sich durch etwas mehr als einen Teilaspekt (in der Regel Rassismus, Führerprinzip, nationales Denken etc.).

Es ist ein großer Unterschied, ob man die Teilnehmer eines Forums dazu auffordert, das Niveau zu heben und dabei Vorschläge macht, wie das zu erreichen ist oder eine Unterbindung der einzeiligen, überflüssigen Postings fordert. Wenn Du Dir mein Posting noch einmal durchliest, wirst Du feststellen, daß ich mich nur an die Benutzer gerichtet und keinerlei Zensurmaßnahmen seitens der Betreiber gefordert habe. Von daher kann von einer Einschränkung der Meinungsfreiheit nicht die Rede sein, wenn die Aufforderung darin besteht, überflüssige Kommentare zu unterlassen bzw. seine Meinung durch mehr als ein Wort zu vertreten. 

Im Usenet würde man bei Deinem Posting von einem klassischen Fall von "Godwins Law" reden.



> und solltest du den Zusammenhang meine beitrages nicht verstehen solltest du an deiner vorgetäuschten eloquänz arbeiten mein freund



Du hast mir vorgeworfen, Fremdwörter in meinem Posting in einem falschen Zusammenhang benutzt zu haben; darum ging es. Offenbar kannst Du Deinen Vorwurf nicht untermauern, sonst müsstest Du hier keine Nebelkerze werfen. Wer hier was vortäuscht, davon kann sich der geneigte Leser selbst ein Bild machen.

Bimmbamm


----------



## FliX80 (16. März 2008)

Schade, dass auch dieser Thread wieder aus dem Ruder lief.

Ob nun mimimi, oder Haarspalterei über Fremdwörter.... Schade, wirklich schade.

EDIT
Auch sehr schade, dass kein Mod mal Stellung nimmt.


----------



## Zentoro (16. März 2008)

FliX80 schrieb:


> Schade, dass auch dieser Thread wieder aus dem Ruder lief.
> 
> Ob nun mimimi, oder Haarspalterei über Fremdwörter.... Schade, wirklich schade.
> 
> ...



Das ist hier mE das größte Problem: Mods müssten rigide gegen Spammer vorgehen. Funktioniert in anderen Foren doch auch.

Jedes "/closed - brauchen wir nicht", "wen interessiert es?" oder "hör mit dem gejammer auf" sollte zu einer Verwarnung führen -genauso wie Beleidigungen und wiederholtes Eröffnen bereits bestehender Topic. Nach einer Verwarnung gibt es bei Wiederholung eine kurze Sperre, dann noch mal ne längere und dann wird Account gelöscht.

Klingt härter als es ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. März 2008)

blubbblubb123 schrieb:


> Gutes Posting, aber du bist hier im *BUFFED Forum,* das Kiddie- und Idiotenverseuchteste (damit meine ich rund 90% der Community, sorry an die anderen) WoW Forum, dazu kommt noch das es um WoW geht, wos gleich nochmal mehr Idioten werden. Vergiss es, mit deinem Posting erreichst du hier nichts. Verschwinde hier und geh in ein Niveauvolleres Forum, hier regt man sich nur auf. Ich lese hier auch nur, um mich über die ganzen Unterbelichteten und Kiddies hier lustig zu machen. Sinnvolle Postings gibts hier leider so gut wie keine.
> 
> Ansonsten bekommst ein
> 
> ...


ich sage da nur:hier klicken
sry musste raus


----------



## Dr.B.Trueger (16. März 2008)

[...]

Edit by Noxiel:
User verwarnt. Fullquotes für einen denunzierenden Spam Beitrag von zwei Zeilen? Nicht mit mir.


----------



## Noxiel (16. März 2008)

Kleine Anmerkung von mir:
Die Mods haben durchaus ein waches Auge auf so ziemlich "jede" Diskussion die sich in den Foren abspielt. Ein nicht-einschreiten, sollte daher nicht als wegsehen oder gar als Faulheit interpretiert werden. Wir sehen, hören und *wissen* a-l-l-e-s. Ja auch Eure Kontonummern, Geburtstage /-orte, Lottozahlen und sonstigen kleinen Sünden. 

Und jetzt bitte, ja bitte ich alle sich wieder dem eigentlichen Thema zu widmen und zwei Zeilen Postings, wenn sie nur auf Spam ausgelegt sind, entweder zu lassen oder sich dann der Konsequenzen bewußt zu sein.


----------



## Draco1985 (16. März 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung von mir:
> Die Mods haben durchaus ein waches Auge auf so ziemlich "jede" Diskussion die sich in den Foren abspielt. Ein nicht-einschreiten, sollte daher nicht als wegsehen oder gar als Faulheit interpretiert werden. Wir sehen, hören und *wissen* a-l-l-e-s. Ja auch Eure Kontonummern, Geburtstage /-orte, Lottozahlen und sonstigen kleinen Sünden.
> 
> Und jetzt bitte, ja bitte ich alle sich wieder dem eigentlichen Thema zu widmen und zwei Zeilen Postings, wenn sie nur auf Spam ausgelegt sind, entweder zu lassen oder sich dann der Konsequenzen bewußt zu sein.



Entschuldige bitte, aber dann würde mich mal interessieren, warum man hier Flames, Spam und eine Kombination von beidem trotzdem nicht unter Kontrolle bekommt. Ich will mich hier nicht von (Mit-) Schuld freisprechen, aber manche "Diskussionen" sind wirklich unter aller Kanone und vom offiziellen WoW-Forum nicht mehr weit entfernt.

Ich kenne da ein paar andere Foren, in denen es wesentlich besser läuft. Auch wenn Diskussionen immer mal unter die Gürtellinie gehen (was ja durchaus spaßig sein kann, solange es nicht ewig so bleibt), werden Einzeiler und Spam konsequent gelöscht oder User zumindest verwarnt oder anch mehrfacher Verwarnung gebannt.

Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, ich weiß aus Erfahrung, dass kein Admin oder Mod gottgleich ist, aber wieso kriegen einige es hin, andere hingegen nicht?


----------



## Captain_Chaos (16. März 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> Zudem regt mich B1uub auf, ja genau der. Der macht zwar nicht so ''mimimi'' Zeugs, aber seine Comments gehen mir auf den Sack, nur weil er irgendwie 5'000 Einträge hat ist er kein besserer Mensch!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (17. März 2008)

Aso ich muss jetzt auch mal senfen.
Ich find der TE hat Recht. Regeln muss es geben. Wenn man ne ernste Frage stellt und dann ein l2p bekommt, dann regt mich das zB schon auf. Aber wie einer hier geschrieben hat, ich zietiere:
"Jedes "/closed - brauchen wir nicht", "wen interessiert es?" oder "hör mit dem gejammer auf" sollte zu einer Verwarnung führen -genauso wie Beleidigungen und wiederholtes Eröffnen bereits bestehender Topic. Nach einer Verwarnung gibt es bei Wiederholung eine kurze Sperre, dann noch mal ne längere und dann wird Account gelöscht."
Wenn ich finde das einer Jammert und ich mich danach fühle nur zu schreiben, er solle doch das gejammer lassen, dann ist das meine freie Meinung dazu. Langsam artet das hier in eine Richtung aus, die einem ein eigenartiges Joch auflegt. Stellt euch mal vor, der Mod kickt und bannt mich, nur weil ich geschrieben hab, zB: "Hör auf zu Jammern und geh auf nen PVE Server." (Welches Thema angeschnitten wird ist klar)

Dann muss ich mir in Zukunft jedesmal riesengroß Gedanken machen, wie ich ihm schreibe, dass er halt verdammtnochmal zu Jammern aufhören soll und halt schlicht und einfach auf nen PVE Server gehen soll, obwohl ich ihm das im RL auch nicht anders sagen würde, ohne es aber böse zu meinen. Sprich mit den Ideen hier, bestimmte Spams zu kicken und bannen wird die Meinung eines Individuums eingeengt. Man kann nichtmehr frei denken und deshalb finde ich den Grundgedanken vom TE gut, aber wie ihr das mittlerweile ausführt ist echt erschreckend. Klar manche schreiben echt nur Müll, die bekommen aber dann auch vom Mod zu hören. Aber hey merkt ihr nicht, dass das ein indirekter Thread über "Wir hassen Kiddies" ist?!!! Ich bin selbst kein "Kiddy", aber so langsam solltet ihr mal überlegen. Und in manch anderen Foren gehts um einiges Rabiater zu. Und falls ihr es noch nicht gemerkt habt, jedesmal wenn ein "Kiddy" kommt und hier im Forum einen auf "ich bin der ROXXOR OBER PVPMASTER KILLING ILLIDAN ALLEIN" macht, kommt ein alter Forenveteran und gibt ihm eins auf den Deckel (bsp. Dalmus). 

Also wie schon gesagt, finde den Grundgedanken gut, sollte mal ein paar Leute wachrütteln oder evtl mal zeigen, dass manche Dinge nerven. Aber mehr könnt ihr einfach ned machen. Ihr könnt doch ned die Leute durch Befehle und Regeln so hererziehen, dass nur noch geschrieben wird, was ihr hören wollt. Ihr müsst es auch mal so sehen, ihr eröffnet eine Dikussion/ Thread und regt euch darüber auf, dass andere nicht der Meinung sind und genervt ein "mimimi" oder was auch immer schreiben. Ist genau wie damals die Wahlen in Irak. Die Stimmen die man nicht wollte, die wurden ausgeschalten^^ Also sprich, die Meinungen die ihr nicht lesen wollt, weil sie nicht dem entsprechen, was ihr hören WOLLT, diese Meinungen sind dann einfach mal zu bannen und zu kicken und zu erschiessen. Alles klar, wenn das eure Art ist, dann schreib ich dazu nur ein /l2live
my 2 cent

edith
und bevor einer sagt ich hab den Thread nicht gelesen, ich habe ihn gelesen, und ich hab auch verstanden worauf sich der TE bezogen hat, aber manche driften davon ab und stellen sich ein Regime-Buffed vor, unter dessen Herrschaft kein "Hör auf zu Jammern!" stehen darf. Jedenfalls kommt es mir so vor und ich hab ein Probelm damit, wenn man sagt man darf was nicht sagen/ schreiben, weil ich sagen/ schreiben darf was ich will und daran hindert mich auch keiner (solange ich nicht absichtlich jemandem Schaden zufüge)! Und wenn derjenige Jammert, dann schreib ich ein scheissverdammtes /mimimimimmimi und fertig, dass hat nix mit pushen oder sonstwas zu tun. Denn es ist doch ein Teufelskreis oder nicht(?): Die "Mimimi"'s regen sich drüber auf, dass ein "Irgendwer" sich wieder mal über "Jenes" aufregt und schreiben "Irgendwas". Dabei nervt es die "Mimimi"'s, dass "Irgendwer" seine Beiträge pusht. Die "Eloquenten" wiederum regen sich über die "Mimimi"'s auf, weil diese durch "Irgendwas" über "Irgendwen" ihre Beiträge pushen, die wiederum ihrerseits sich angepisst fühlen, weil "Irgendwer" durch seinen sinnlosen Thread seinerseits wiederum pushed, wodurch "Irgendwer" letztendlich zum "Eloquenten" wird und alles fängt von vorne an. Merkt ihr was?


----------



## Trullinchen (17. März 2008)

Man sollte mal wieder zu den Grundgedanken von Foren zurückkehren.

Sollen Foren nich Hilfsmittel sein um Erfahrungen auszutauschen,
Informationen zu erhalten, Hilfestellungen zu geben etc.?

Sicher wird es immer wieder vorkommen das der eine oder andere Post doppelt erscheint.
Sei es die Suchfunktion hat nichts ergeben oder aus Unwissenheit.
Wen juckt das ? Einfach kurzen Post mit dem Link dazu fertig.
Das zeichnet einen Nutzer von Foren aus, den Richtigen Hinweis zu geben.

Wenn ich nichts konstruktive zum Beitrag leisten kann, 
muß ich den Müllpost

*" Käse, sign, sticky, closed"* usw. tätigen?

Sollche Beträge zeigen nur das Nievea der Schreiberlings.

Ironie on

Der sicherlich einen 1o - Klassenabschluß hat,
leider aber davon 5 mal die 3. Klasse !

Ironie off

Hier ist sicherlich mal ein Mod gefragt der durchgreift.
Bzw. der TE darf solche Post`s eigenhändig entfernen,
wäre auch eine einfache Lösung.

Zum Thema Meinungsfreiheit und freie Meinungsäußerung,
wenn " Käse, sign, sticky, closed" eine Meinung ist würd ich das Schulgeld 
zurück verlangen und meine Eltern auf eine bessere Erziehung verklagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. März 2008)

Eine Wichtige und Sinvolle Frage und es gibt eine Schlaue antwort. Wer die SUFU zuerst nicht benutzt ist selber Schuld wenn in den THread nur WTF SUFU ect gepostet wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Btw /vote 4 ban plx !!!


----------



## Lokibu (17. März 2008)

a) In meinen Augen gibt es keine sogenannten Mimimi threads. Finde es auch blöd, wenn ich das im Ingame dauernd lesen muss.  Wer "mimimi" schreibt, hat glaube ich keine normales soziales Umfeld oder wurde von anderen selbst immer als Heulsuse bezeichnet und möchte das auch mit anderen machen.

b) SUFU ist für mich ein sinnvoller Beitrag. Wir sind nicht die Suchmaschine und der TE soll das auch wissen

c) /close ist für mich total sinnlos. Das entscheiden immer noch die Mods und bringt außer nem Postpunkt gar nicht. Bei eindeutigen Threads sollte man diese melden anstatt /close zu posten.

d)/sign halte ich für sinnvoll, was ich hierbei nicht für sinnvoll halte, ist wenn derjenige vorher nen meterlanges Zitat postet.


P.S. Ich setze eh jeden der in meinen Augen nicht sinnvolles postet außer mimi (bei /close mache ich ausnahmen) in die Ignoreliste. Deshalb sehe ich diese Beiträge auch kaum noch, da die Leute die das schreiben auch nie was sinnvolles geschrieben haben.

Wenn es soviele wären, wie hier jemand behauptet hat, dann müsste ich ja jeden Tag sowas lesen, allerdings ist das nicht mehr der Fall, also dürften das doch nicht so viele sein.


----------



## Attractolide (17. März 2008)

Hi,

also ich bin ziemlich neu in diesem Forum und muss sagen; ein Genuss ist es nicht, sich hier durch zu wühlen.

Eigentlich hatte ich grad beschlossen es ganz wieder sein zu lassen, aber einige sehr nette Posts halten mich nun noch etwas hier ^^

Was mich stört ist oben weitgehend ausgeführt...nichtssagende Antworten, SUFU etc.

Das Überflüssigste überhaupt scheinen mir die "Booaahh was ein scheiss Thread" Posts.

Gehen diese Leute eigentlich auch ins Kino um Bescheid zu sagen, dass sie heute *keinen* Film schauen weil sie ihn scheisse finden ???

Ich glaub man "muss" hier nicht antworten...man kann.

Auch scheint es für einige nur 2 Meinungen zu geben...halt ihre eigene und die falsche, was sofort gleichbedeutend ist mit :Voll-Noob ...lösch deinen Char, lass dich erschiessen.

Es ist denkbar in dieser Welt, dass es unterschiedliche Ansichten gibt und im schlimmsten Fall mehrere davon etwas haben, was für sie spricht. Das ist mit Scheuklappen und Tunnelblick allerdings oft schwer zu verkraften.

Womit wir auch schon bei Argumenten und Begründungen wären. Es scheint reichlich wow-Päpste hier zu geben, die nur verkünden wie es ist....begründen muss man da Gott sei Dank nix.

Dabei hat es durchaus Vorteile...bei der Suche nach Argumenten für seine persönliche Meinung,wie auch Argumenten gegen die andere, stösst manch einer auf neue Erkenntnisse und vielleicht auch Irrtümer, die ihn selbst mal zu dieser Meinung gebracht haben.....deshalb besser garnicht denken, braucht man auch nix zu revidieren.

LOL...liebe Grüsse an all die netten, hilfreichen Forum User


----------



## Lokibu (17. März 2008)

Wie heißt es so schön denken ist Glückssache, da aber niemand hier das Glück gepachtet hat, kommt halt meisten müll raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Du jemand nach Argumenten fragst, wieso er etwas gepostet hat, dann geht das geflame los... oder noch besser, wenn versucht wird mit gehobener Sprache auszudrücken, wieviel man doch weiß. 

60% der Threads im Allgemeinen sind sinnlos, und das liegt daran, dass es halt das Allgemeine ist. In den Thementhreads postet ja auch kaum einer Themenfremde Threads, weil die Leute sich die Mühe machen nachzusehen. Im Allgemeinen postet halt jeder, egal ob es da hingehört oder nicht. Deshalb gibt es im Allgemeinen auch das meiste geflenne.

Da sich hier verschiedene Klassen treffen (ich nenne das mal so): Die Besserwisser, die Lehrer, die Faulen, die Moralaposteln, die Heuler und natürlich die Spamposter. Falls ich eine Gruppe vergessen habe, tut mir das leid.


----------



## Tikume (17. März 2008)

Was halt einfach unnötig ist, ist wenn in einem Thread der durchaus auch Inhalt enthält dann Einzeiler wie "mimimi" oder "Wayne" (am besten noch mit Fullquote des Startposts) auftauchen.

Das ist im besten Fall einfach nur Spam.


----------



## grempf (17. März 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Was halt einfach unnötig ist, ist wenn in einem Thread der durchaus auch Inhalt enthält dann Einzeiler wie "mimimi" oder "Wayne" (am besten noch mit Fullquote des Startposts) auftauchen.
> 
> Das ist im besten Fall einfach nur Spam.



Und ich denke mal ihr habt einen Großteil der Community hinter euch (auch wenn es meist nur die lesenden Exemplare sind, die nicht weiter auffallen), die es applaudierend Begrüßen würden wenn ihr diese Posts konsequent löscht und ihnen empfindliche Strafen aufdrückt.

Es ist durchaus möglich, auch wenn mit Arbeit verbunden, die Qualität dieses Forums wieder auf ein erträgliches Niveau zu steigern. 

Dazu gehört meiner Meinung nach:

-> Off Topic Posts konsequent moderieren und Ersteller mit Verwarnung belegen
-> Unreflektierte Ein-Wort-Posts  ("/close" "l2p" etc.) konsequent moderieren und Ersteller mit Verwarnung belegen
-> Postcounter nicht mehr öffentlich anzeigen

Dazu ist es wichtig, das diese Moderationsversuche öffentlich dokumentiert sind (also zum Beispiel den Beitrag editieren, alles vom Benutzer gesagt entfernen und deutlich sichtbar (Farbe) die Verwarnung und Sperrung des Benutzers bekanntgeben). Diese öffentliche Anprangerung von Fehlbedienungen des Forums führt als abschreckende Maßnahme dazu, dass andere Benutzer es sich in Zukunft zwei mal überlegen bevor sie sich in die selbe Situation begeben.


----------



## Malakas (17. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hat er das jemals behauptet? Sicher nicht!




er macht nix anderes, ausser falsches forum ,sufu etc...schau dir seine sig an und du weist was sache ist...


----------



## riggedi (17. März 2008)

Hi Bimmbamm,

Du bekommst meine 100%ige Zustimmung zu Deinem Threat, egal was andere sagen (inklusive der harten Ellenbogen, die hier auch ausgeteilt werden).

Wenn ich nur "mimmimi" und "Whine" oder so´n Quatsch sehe, frage ich mich echt, warum man an so einer Stelle nicht die deutsche Sprache nutzt, anstatt sich so "stylischen" Kommentaren zu bedienen, die nur nachgeplappert werden.

Sich ständig wiederholende Threats können störend wirken, aber muß man dann gleich flamen, anstatt konstruktive Kritik oder Hilfe anzubieten?

Für mich kaum nachvollziehbar: Eine Antwort auf einen Threat erstellen, den man nicht mag oder der einem überflüssig erscheint. Meine Güte, dann suche man sich einen anderen, aber loggt nicht erst ein und schreibt sinnfreies Zeug.

Riggedi


----------



## Mahni (17. März 2008)

Man sollte eine ab 18 Freigabe für das Forum hier machen... wer unter 16 ist hat eh nix bei wow verloren..


----------



## humanflower (17. März 2008)

Mahni schrieb:


> Man sollte eine ab 18 Freigabe für das Forum hier machen... wer unter 16 ist hat eh nix bei wow verloren..


Freigegeben ab 12.... also nicht Wundern... diese freigabe erklärt so ziemlich alles!


----------



## K0l0ss (17. März 2008)

Muss dem TE zustimmen. Solche Antworten wie /sigend, /agree, usw nerven echt. Meist sind solche antworten auch nicht sonnvoller, als der Thread, auf die sie sich beziehen.


----------



## s4darklord (17. März 2008)

wenigstens schreibt mal einer, was viele sich hier insgeheim immer wieder denken. auch wenn es 0,00 bringen wird...

in den meisten freds ist die qualität der beiträge sowas von unter aller sau...aber bei der menge an nutzern ist es für die mods auch fast unmöglich eine gewisse qualität sicherzustellen...
naja - erfreuen wir uns an den wenigen sinnvollen beiträgen und hoffen wir darauf, dass die ganzen geistigen flachwurzler schnell erwachsen bzw. gebannt werden^^


----------



## Lokibu (17. März 2008)

> Dazu ist es wichtig, das diese Moderationsversuche öffentlich dokumentiert sind (also zum Beispiel den Beitrag editieren, alles vom Benutzer gesagt entfernen und deutlich sichtbar (Farbe) die Verwarnung und Sperrung des Benutzers bekanntgeben).



Das ist der Sinn von SUFU und anderen Hinweisen, dass andere auch sehen das man hier etwas tun muss. Da die Moderatoren nicht die Zeit haben 24 Stunden jeden Thread durchzulesen (ist ja kein Chat hier), sehen sich manche User gezwungen dies mitzuteilen.

Wenn ein Thread sinnlos ist oder jemand vorher SuFu hätte benutzen könne, dann teilt man das im Thread mit, oder wie bitte sollen die nachfolgenden Poster davon in Kenntnis gesetzt werden? Ja es besteht die Möglichkeit, dass die Hinweise von den Moderatoren kommen, allerdings kenne ich keinen der hauptberuflich Moderator ist.


----------



## Lokibu (17. März 2008)

> Hallo Lurock,
> 
> ich weiss ja das es in der Tat so 3-5 ******** gibt die B1ubbs Kommentare zu schätzen wissen aber vielleicht nimmst du zur Kenntnis das der weit überwiegende Teil der User hier sich einfach nur von solchen Leuten belästigt fühlt.
> Für mich ist es außerdem vollkommen klar das man meint son B1ubb muss im Leben ein armer Kerl sein weil er 5000 Beiträge schreibt. Da verblubbert einer sein Leben und du solltest dir den gefallen tun und ihm darin nicht nacheifern--))
> ...



Mag sein, ab diejenigen die den Blödsinn hier gegen B1ubb verzapfen, also wo keine konstruktive Kritik beinhaltet, sind meiner nach noch schlimmer. Bzw. sind auch nicht besser als diejenigen die der TE hier anprangert.

Und du kannst mir net erzählen, dass die Diskussionen darüber normal sind.


----------



## Grimmrog (17. März 2008)

Ist eindeutig ein community Problem:

a)  wirst du nie ändern, die Leute wollen einfach was sülzen udn brauchen aufmerksamkeit, die sie dadurch bekommen, daß irgendwer einen Kommentar dazu abgibt, daß Ihr Post sinnlos ist.

b) Ist solchen leuten auch egal, Hauptsache der zähler läuft hoch (da hilft nur abschaffen des Zählers)

c) SUFU verweise sind der Witz, denn aus den a, b d und e Gründen, kann man ach einem Wort suchen erhält 100 Treffer, wobei in nur 10 Threads überhaupt was wissenswertes steht, jedoch muss man dieses Wissenswerte ebenfalls aus mit a - f verseuchten Antworten herausfiltern ---> Riesen aufwand, liebern neuen Fred aufmachen, 2 Flames mit SUFU, und gab es schon erdulten, bis der 3. endlich mal mit der gewünschten Antwort rüberrückt.

e) gehören zu den Leuten von a

f) Tja hier flamen sich die a-c ler eben zu, kann man nicht ändern, man muss die a-b ler abschaffen, dann verschwinden auch die c ler, und man hat bald viel mehr Ruhe im Forum.

Normalerwiese sollten eben die Mods die a-c ler unter kontrolle halten, bzw mal mehr Beiträge löschen, denn dann würde durch gelöschte Beiträge der counter nicht mehr hoch gehen, und es sich nichtlohnen a-c zu betreiben.

Fazit: Die Mods müssen mehr durchgreife und auch nutzloses Filtern, da dies das Forum zumüllt, das fürht wiederum dazuu, daß buffed aber wohl um die 10 neue Mods braucht um das regulieren zu können.

So das war mal meine meinung zum TE-Post.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. März 2008)

Das is hier bloß das Forum zu einem Spiel, dass zudem ein Riesenhaufen Nutzer hat und ab 12 frei ist.
Nehmts doch so wie es ist, und beerdigt dieses übertriebene Kontroll- und Regeln Denken (zumindest hier im Forum.)  Ihr seid ja verkniffen drauf ey  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und @  Grimmrog

d) fehlt !!


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2008)

naja über ein sinnloses mimimi und /closed oder whine zum käse reg ich mich doch gar nicht auf wer sowas schreibt is ne flachzange und sollten komplett ignoriert werden und bei manchen freds ises ja ganz lustig wenn wir mal ehrlich sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich versteh nich was an /sign so schlimm is?? das möchte mir doch riggedi nochmal erklären


----------



## Biomüll (17. März 2008)

Argumentation ist schön, aber wenn der Vergleich mit dem RL anfängt kann man genauso "mimimi" schreiben. Es ist ungefähr der gleiche Sinn. Es gibt hier eine Ignore-Funktion, diese könnt Ihr nutzen und Ihr lest nie wieder was von b1ubb oder anderen Konsorten die euch missfallen. 

Außerdem gibt es hier ein paar richtig lustige Kerlchen. Lesen den thread nicht, schreiben in einem Satz nur "Ich gebe dir Recht" hin. Ich gebe dir recht oder /sign, lass mich mal überlegen. Stimmt genau, es macht keinen Unterschied. Aber Kompliment das Ihr zum Thema beitragt.

Und Riggedi, hübsch deine Antwort mit der Zustimmung. 11 Posts später machst du aber das gleiche was der TE bemängelt hat. Dein Post passt genau ins Sinnbild dessen, was du und der TE so schrecklich findet. Warum tust du dies dann. Um einfach mal deine Meinung kunzutun? Ich galube dies wurde auch bemängelt?!

Sinnfrei ist der Post schon, aber trotzdessen brauchst du ihm ja keine Aufmerksamkeit schenken.

edit: Zuerst mal sollten alle Leute vor der eigenen Haustür kehren, bevor sie zum Nachbarn rüberschauen.


----------



## Jaenkman (17. März 2008)

Diese ganze Geschichte mit den Abkürzungen ist schon sowas von normal geworden das die meisten gar nicht mehr wissen wie man richtig schreibt.
Eventuell wird durch die normale Wortwahl den Benutzern auch bewusst was sie da für einen Unsinn von sich geben..aber im Halb englischen hört sich da ja sehr gut an.

Sicherlich ist das Hinweisen auf die Suche Funktion manchmal angebracht..aber dann doch bitte nicht pauschal Global sondern auch mal mit einem Link hinterlegt..
damit der Themen Ersteller auch die Möglichkeit hat seinen "Fehler" zu bemerken.

Ich denke auch das es nicht unbedingt an diesem Forum liegt..
nein unsere Gesellschaft verroht zunehmend und die Gewaltbereitschaft ist mittlerweile sehr hoch. Gepaart mit der pseudo Anonymität im Internet ist das schöner Sprengstoff.

Ach ja und an alle möchte gern Legastheniker:
also bei mir wird so ziemlich jedes falsch geschriebene Wort rot unterstrichen beim Beitrag erstellen.

P.S. und zu den Mod's:
Yozoshura hätte nach meinem dafürhalten schon eine Verwarnung verdient.

Gruß Jaenkman


----------



## Grimmrog (17. März 2008)

Oh, naja d geht ja eigentlich in a und b auf

@Jeankman  doll, da musste aber erts das Addon fürn Firefox haben oder IE, was nebenher RS kontrolle macht, hab aihc aber auch nicht drauf, weil ich zu Faul bin, und vor allem weil ich zu oft "Sprechschreibe" bestes beispiel "doll" ^^ udn da würde er ne ganze Reihe Sachen unterstreichen, so daß mir die Falschen Sachen auch nicht auffallen würden.


----------



## Lokibu (17. März 2008)

> Das is hier bloß das Forum zu einem Spiel, dass zudem ein Riesenhaufen Nutzer hat und ab 12 frei ist.
> Nehmts doch so wie es ist, und beerdigt dieses übertriebene Kontroll- und Regeln Denken (zumindest hier im Forum.) Ihr seid ja verkniffen drauf ey



Ganz deiner Meinung.
Wir können ja alles verbieten, dann würde das sehr umständlich hier werden. Siehe Post von riggedi, er hat schon Angst einen Fullquote zu machen bzw. macht keinen weil er glaubt das man das nicht macht. Wenn das jetzt aber jeder so macht, dann muss man erstmal auf Seite 3 gehen nachschauen was derjenige denn meint, dann zürück, antworten etc. Das entspricht dann nicht dem Sinn des Forums.

Leute es geht doch nicht um die paar Fullquotes die man macht, sondern um die Extremen Sachen... wo ein 3 Seiten langer Fullquote gemacht wird und darunter steht dann "lol"... das ist damit gemeint, jetzt fangt ja nicht an hier ....


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. März 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> aber ich versteh nich was an /sign so schlimm is?? das möchte mir doch riggedi nochmal erklären



du sollst keine inhaltslosen Kurzposts schreiben.

Ich mache dir daher folgenden Vorschlag, kannste ja dann per Drag & Drop nehmen statt /sign

"Ich stimme den vom Threadersteller geäußerten Behauptungen vorbehaltlos zu. Sie stimmen in allen Punkten mit der Meinung überein, dich ich persönlich zu diesem Thema habe. Ich freu mich zu erfahren, dass ich somit mit meiner Meinung nicht alleine dastehe. Best rgds and HF  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "

das klingt doch viel besser als /sign oder ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (17. März 2008)

Biomüll schrieb:


> Und Riggedi, hübsch deine Antwort mit der Zustimmung. 11 Posts später machst du aber das gleiche was der TE bemängelt hat. Dein Post passt genau ins Sinnbild dessen, was du und der TE so schrecklich findet. Warum tust du dies dann. Um einfach mal deine meinung kunzutun? Ich galube dies wurde auch bemängelt?!



Du hast absolut recht: ich beziehe mich direkt auf einen Post mit überdimensionaler Fontgröße, der von jemandem erstellt wurde, nur um hier mal was sinnfreies zu schreiben. Auch wenn man noch so sehr versucht einen Fred zu erstellen, der bitte mal ernst genommen werden soll, bin ich sehr gern ein Diskussionsteilnehmer. Aber sogar nach 5-6 Seiten ein 48 Pixel großes "Mimimi" zu hacken grenzt echt an 100% Blauschimmel.

Riggedi


----------



## Lokibu (17. März 2008)

> das klingt doch viel besser als /sign oder ?



Ich stimme den vom Poster geäußerten Behauptungen vorbehaltlos zu. Sie stimmen in allen Punkten mit der Meinung überein, dich ich persönlich zu diesem Thema habe. Ich freu mich zu erfahren, dass ich somit mit meiner Meinung nicht alleine dastehe. Best rgds and HF


----------



## Genomchen (17. März 2008)

Tut mir leid, aber der gesamte Thread is nichts weiter als ein dahingekotze von unfreundlichen diskriminierenden Meinungen. Wenn ihr bemerkt hier sind nur Leute die ein dafür geben. Ich sagte bereits, der Gundgedanke des TE is auf jedenfall zu begrüßen. Aber ihr übertreibt es langsam, am besten wir machen noch einen genetischen Test bevor man hier ins Forum daf, damit auch zu 100ig sicher ist, dass auch nicht mal annähernd ein jugendlicher unter 12 in dessen Familie ist. 

Wenn jemand was echt vernünftiges schreibt, zB einen echt guten Guide, dann setz ich mein /sticky drunter, weil die Person dadurch sieht, dass ihr Guide gut war und die Mods wiederum sehen, dass die Leser das gut fanden und sogar als Nachschlagewerk nutzen wollen. So und wenn mir jetzt jemand sagen würde ich müsste ihm in zehn zeilen erklären warum ich das gut fand, an Stelle von /sticky zu schreiben, dem zeig ich den Vogel. Ihr wißt selbst in WoW gibt es bestimmte Dinge da reicht es jemandem zu sagen dass er Recht hat. Und wenn jemand was schreibt, worunter ich ein /sticky schreib, dann ist das nicht beleidigend, sondern sogar als Kompliment gedacht. 

Außerdem vergesst ihr, dass wir in einem Forum sind. Solange jemand nicht verletzt, gestört oder grundlos beleidigt wird, kann ich hier reinschreiben was ich will. Und wenn es jemanden stört, dass viele Leute halt mal ihre Meinung geben, wie sie es in der Wirklichkeit nicht tun würden, weil alles einfach verklemmt ist, dann ist das euer Problem. Seid doch mal froh, dass Leute (Kinder) aus sich rauskommen, lernen wo Grenzen sind. Da Heim dürfen die bestimmt nix zu Papa sagen und lernen halt auf die Weise. Aber was red ich, 12 jährige an die Wand, nur ihr Erwachsenen seid die einzig wahren oder? Allein dass ihr ein Game zockt, dass ab 12 ist, sollte euch zu denken geben. Ist wie wenn ihr euch im Sandkasten darüber aufregt, warum denn hier soviele 5-jährige sind. Ganz ehrlich, ihr seid einfach nur krank und solltet frisch Luft schnappen, bevor ihr über b1ubb lästert (ich bin kein Fan von ihm, finde ihn aber auch nicht abstoßend). Es ist nicht der schreibstill mancher, der nervt, sondern diese teilweise dämliche und sinnlose möchtegern Argumentation, die man in Threads findet, zu einem total sinnlosen und Streit provozierendem Thema. Es sind nicht Poster die nerven, sondern die Threads á là soll man sich nen 70er Char in ebay kaufen (z, die dann vollgepackt sind mit Argumenten die keine sind, aber man darf nur sinnvoll antworten. Und ihr braucht mir auch ned schreiben, jaaa dann schreib halt nix. Ich werd was schreiben, weil ich mich hier angemeldet hab, weil ich im Forum aktiv sein will. Da ist es mir frei wo reinzuschreiben, dass sein Theam ein "mimimimi" ist oder ein "/sticky" verdient hat.
my 2 cents

edith:
ein /sign zB zeigt an dass die Meinung des Schreibers geteilt wird. Das ist gut, weil dieser dann sieht, dass er nicht allein mit seiner Meinung dasteht. Vlt denkt derjenige ja haargenau das Gleiche^^


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2008)

naja ich begründe ja auch gerne was ich schreibe dann kann man wenigstens meinen gedankengang nachvollziehn aber hin und wieder lass ich mcih auch zu nem sign hinreißen vor allem mal kurz in der arbeit reingeuckt und dann wieder was gefunden wo ich beruhigt sagen kann "jo genau so ises und nicht anders" dann und nur dann schreibe ich /sign ansonst immer mit begründung und haggard oder wie der heißt ok der isn fall für die klapse genau wie sein /sign freund yozo, und riggedi ich halt deinnen avatar nich aus da weiß ich nich ob ich mein mittagessen wiedergeben soll oder lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok genomchen mal n absatzt wär bei der textmenge echt nicht schlecht gewesen

edit: was bedeutet eig /sticky??


----------



## Lokibu (17. März 2008)

Sorry @Genomchen.. ohne Absätze kann ich deinen Block nicht lesen, könntest du den netterweise etwas auseinandernehmen?


----------



## [DM]Zottel (17. März 2008)

Wenn man wirklich den Posting-Zähler-Fetischen auf den Zeiger gehen will, sollte man einfach ne Funktion einbauen die für jeden Post unter 100 Zeichen 5 Punkte abzieht...

Hatte das mal bei nem kleinen Forum gemacht und in Null Komma Nix gab es ein paar Leute die im Minus waren und ihren neuen Foren Rang bekommen haben "SPAMER"

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ne Bewertungsfunktion von Usern einzuführen. Sobald ein User genügend negative Bewertungen bekommen hat wird er einfach gesperrt.

Klar, sind alles harte Maßnahmen, aber durch Überzeugung wird die Fraktion sign, closed und ähnliches bestimmt ned verändert.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. März 2008)

Statt mimmimimi oder diverser Wayne Varianten könnte man schreiben:

Der Inhalt diese Threads hat vermutlich einzig und allein den Zweck, die persönlichen negativen Erfahrungen des Threaderstellers der Allgemeinheit kundzutun, ohne das ein sinnvolle Diskussionsgrundlage erkennbar wäre, über die man sich in diesem Forum austauschen könnte 
Ich möchte somit meinen Unmut darüber kundtun!

Alles nur eine Frage der Form!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (17. März 2008)

> Der Inhalt diese Threads hat vermutlich einzig und allein den Zweck, die persönlichen negativen Erfahrungen des Threaderstellers der Allgemeinheit kundzutun, ohne das ein erkennbare Diskussionsgrundlage erkennbar wäre, über die man sich in diesem Forum austauschen könnte
> Ich möchte somit meinen Unmut darüber kundtun!



Das hört sich aber viel viel besser an als mimimi und hat auch keinen negativen touch. Bei mimimi denkt man halt an "Heulsuse" etc.. und finde das nur unhöflich.


----------



## riggedi (17. März 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und riggedi ich halt deinnen avatar nich aus da weiß ich nich ob ich mein mittagessen wiedergeben soll oder lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sorry, Lord, aber ab und an ist es Zeit, Zähne zu zeigen    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Grivok (17. März 2008)

das viel groessere problem finde ich, dass manche leute auch als 10ter schreiberling noch schreiben, dass es egal ist, obwohl das vorher teilweise schon ausfuehrlicher mit links oder aehnlichem hinreichend diskutiert wurde


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Sorry, Lord, aber ab und an ist es Zeit, Zähne zu zeigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jetzt musste ich lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: @ Ohrensammler und in sachen form muss ich ohrensammler zustimmen man kann es ausführlich schreiben schön in wort und schrift und mit literarischen touch oder n plumpes /sign, aber wie gesagt /sign bei mir nur wenn ich auf arbeit bin und keine zeit habe aber denoch meine meinung kundtun möchte


----------



## Norkon (17. März 2008)

kann in dem fall dem te auch nur zustimmen. 

so und damit mein posting nich komplett sinnfrei ist versuch ichs auch mal mit nem lösungsansatz:

warum wirds hier im forum nich ähnlich gemacht, wie bei den kommentaren zu den items etc. die flames und spams bekommen ratz fatz ihre - punkte und werden je nach eigener einstellung dann nich mehr angezeigt. müsste sich doch auch in nem form machen lassen (hab davon leider keine ahnung)?
am anfang hieß es ja da auch, dass dann einfach aus lust und laune auf minus geklickt wird, aber ich find, dass hat sich ganz brauchbar eingependelt.

naja, soviel von meiner seite.


----------



## Ematra (17. März 2008)

Hm, das wird jetzt meinerseits auch nur ein inhaltsleerer Kurzpost, aber ich denke, meine Signatur gibt meinen Standpunkt schon ganz gut wieder.

Gehabt euch wohl!


----------



## Shênya (17. März 2008)

Huhu

Ich weiss es gibt auch Leute die mich wahrscheinlich nich ganz mögen und sich gleich fragen was ich hier überhaupt beizutragen habe.

Dennoch: Der Grundgedanke des TE ist schon mal super. Ich finds gut, wenn jemand mal eine sinnvolle Diskussion darüber in Gang bringen möchte, doch mir scheint das der Thread hier drauf und dran is genau gleich zu enden wie alle "Mimimi, ololol, whyne, blablablubb, etc" Threads.

Meine Meinung hierzu:
/sign find ich teilweise noch ok. Es drückt ja nix anderes aus als das man dieselbe Meinung hat wie der Vorposter. Ich benutze es teilweise auch, jedoch setze ich noch mehr hinzu.
Mimimi, Käse zum Whyne? und dergleichen find ich fehl am Platz. Auch wenn es jedem User frei steht zu posten was er denkt, so denke ich dennoch, das ein gewisses Niveau an Schreibverhalten und Respekt eingehalten werden sollte. Nur weil man anonym ist, heisst das noch lange nicht das man alles tun darf.

Liebe Grüsse Shênya


----------



## Lokibu (17. März 2008)

> das viel groessere problem finde ich, dass manche leute auch als 10ter schreiberling noch schreiben, dass es egal ist, obwohl das vorher teilweise schon ausfuehrlicher mit links oder aehnlichem hinreichend diskutiert wurde



Kannste das erleutern. Beziehst du dich auf diesen Post, oder allgemein? Und was meinste mit egal ist?..


----------



## Grivok (17. März 2008)

naja in vielen themen wird von b1ubb, dalmus, mir und diversen anderen die sufu angepriesen, wobei ich ausdruecklich darauf hinweisen moechte, dass wir meist die entsprechenden links/unterforen angeben und zumindest dalmus und ich meist freundlich bleiben
aberm wenn dann noch 10 leute danach posten SuFu ftw ist das halt schwachsinn, da max 3 mal ( webnn parallel gepostet, was mit benutzen der SuFu passiert) eigentlich reichen sollte

ach und edit:
die leute die hier wirklich viele posts haben sind zum grossen teil keine sinnlos spammer...


----------



## Shênya (17. März 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Kannste das erleutern. Beziehst du dich auf diesen Post, oder allgemein? Und was meinste mit egal ist?..



Ich denke damit meint er folgendes:

Ein Thema wird geöffnet. Zum Beispiel: Hunter gehören generft!

Es werden 9 Beiträge verfasst, dass man für so etwas kein thema zu öffnen braucht und das das Thema es prinzipiell egal ist ob hunter generft werden oder nicht.
Also ist der Thread ausreichend kommentiert und benötigt derweil keine weiteren antworten.
Nun kommt Poster nummer 10 und sagt: Ist doch egal ob hunter generft werden oder nicht.
D.h. dieser post war total sinnlos da es schon 9x zuvor gesagt wurde.

(@Poster: hoffe meine Interpretation stimmt?!)

edit: Sorry da war jemand schneller.


----------



## Grivok (17. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Ich denke damit meint er folgendes:
> 
> Ein Thema wird geöffnet. Zum Beispiel: Hunter gehören generft!
> 
> ...



ja ich selber war schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


genauso hatte ich es aber auch gemeint


----------



## Rankoro (17. März 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung von mir:
> Die Mods haben durchaus ein waches Auge auf so ziemlich "jede" Diskussion die sich in den Foren abspielt. Ein nicht-einschreiten, sollte daher nicht als wegsehen oder gar als Faulheit interpretiert werden. Wir sehen, hören und *wissen* a-l-l-e-s. Ja auch Eure Kontonummern, Geburtstage /-orte, Lottozahlen und sonstigen kleinen Sünden.
> 
> Und jetzt bitte, ja bitte ich alle sich wieder dem eigentlichen Thema zu widmen und zwei Zeilen Postings, wenn sie nur auf Spam ausgelegt sind, entweder zu lassen oder sich dann der Konsequenzen bewußt zu sein.


Hierzu sag ich mal das es eine wunderbare Aussage ist, wenn ich dann aber die nächsten erschienenen Post so lese und sich nix daran ändert, weiß man auch was an der Aussage nicht stimmt. Leider, vor allem betrifft es sowieso schon bekannte Witzbolde.


unluckymonkey1978 schrieb:


> wayne! ROFLMAO..... sie die ironie....muhhhaaaaaa^^^^





Yozoshura schrieb:


> mimimimi
> 
> /close





Yozoshura schrieb:


> /sign


Wenn die Leute von Buffed wollen das dies ein informatives Forum bleiben soll, müßt ihr euch entscheiden, ob hier vieles inkl. sinnlosem Zeugs gepostet haben wollt, oder ihr greift durch und es werden auch wieder nützliche Informationen hier mehr und mehr zu lesen sein.


----------



## Ematra (17. März 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> kleiner Tip: ein mimimi, wayne oder /closed soll eine Diskussion "nicht weiterbringen", sondern darauf hinweisen dass sie überflüssig ist.




Und genau wegen dieser Scheißarroganz watsche ich euch Wayne, Whine- und Mimimiposter so gerne ab. Nur weil euch ein Thema überflüssig vorkommt oder es euch am verlängerten Rückgrat vorbeigeht, müsst ihr nicht diejenigen verarschen, die es interessant finden. Wenn ihr an einem Thema kein Interesse habt, dann lest es nicht und haltet einfach die Klappe. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein, oder?


----------



## Lokibu (17. März 2008)

Ok jetzt habe ich es verstanden. Das stimmt, das ist auch immer ziemlich sinnlos, nach einem Hinweis, nochmal 10 Hinweise zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und deshalb gerät das auch immer wieder außer Kontrolle.

Stellt euch vor, nach jedem SuFU hinweise würde der Thread geschlossen werden, dann wäre das Problem gelöst.


----------



## Grivok (17. März 2008)

Yozohura
wenn du langeweile hast
surf ein wenig im netz
aber geh uns nicht auf den wecker

@ Lokibu
die mods haben aber auch noch anderes zu tun
und auch die leute die reporten haben nicht immer recht (ich eingeschlossen)


----------



## Shênya (17. März 2008)

Ich fände es gut, wenn der TE seinen Thread selbst schliessen könnte. (Kann er nich oder hab ich was übersehn?)
So könnte dies auch eingeschränkt werden.


----------



## Kal Jerico (17. März 2008)

Guter Thread, nur ist das in meinen Augen ein sprichwörtlicher Kampf gegen Windmühlen. Die Idiotendichte in der WoW Community ist für einen Disput, der über ein "mimmi" oder "lölz" hinausgeht zu hoch. Faszinierenderweise sind da alle WoW Foren gleich. Grammatikalische Wildsäue deren Benehmen unter aller Kanone ist, sind die Regel. Whatsoever. Von 25 Topics gibt es vielleicht 2 die es wert sind, mal reinzuschauen...und von den Beiträgen dort sind es dann 4-5 wert zu lesen. Immer vorausgesetzt, dass nicht vorher schon ein profilgeiler Depp einen Flamewar lostritt. Ich beschränke mich meistens auf das Lesen, weil ein Beitrag ohnehin keinen Sinn machen würde.

Ganz speziell mag ich die Foreneigenen Clowns, die ihre bescheuerten Oneliner als Bereicherung für das Forum verstehen. Ich frag mich dann gelegentlich, ob es nach 4k Beiträgen nicht langsam langweilig wird, immer wieder neuen Dünnpfiff zu posten.


----------



## Noxiel (17. März 2008)

So hier ist jetzt für die nächsten 5-10 Minuten dicht. Ich will mir in aller Ruhe ansehen, was hier so in den letzten Seiten vorgefallen ist. 

Danach und wenn ich der Meinung bin, etwas aufgeräumt zu haben, öffne ich wieder. Zeitansatz max. 15 Minuten.


----------



## Shênya (17. März 2008)

Noxiel: Was genau hast Du nun gemacht? *verwirrt*


----------



## Jaenkman (17. März 2008)

Lol das wollte ich auch grade fragen...aber eventuell schreibt er ja noch :-)


----------



## Rankoro (17. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Noxiel: Was genau hast Du nun gemacht? *verwirrt*


Schau dir meinen letzten Post an und such diese und ähnliche Beiträge von dort.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Diese wurden dezent entsorgt. Einfach mal nen dickes fettes Danke an Noxiel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße

P.S.: Ich mußte mir doch gerade mal wieder die Netiquette durchlesen und versteh immerwieder nicht was daran so schwer zu verstehn ist.



> *Das gute Benehmen*
> 
> Bedenken Sie bitte, dass alles, was Sie in unserer Community schreiben, von Tausenden anderer Menschen gelesen wird. *Die meisten davon kennen Sie nicht persönlich* und werden Ihnen vermutlich auch niemals über den Weg laufen. Ironie oder gewisse Formen von Humor werden oft missverstanden, da aus dem geschriebenen Wort ohne Tonfall und Gestik nicht in jedem Fall ersichtlich ist, wie Sie nun etwas gemeint haben und wie nicht.
> 
> ...


Eigentlich ganz einfacher Text.


----------



## Noxiel (17. März 2008)

So ich habe mir die schlimmsten Dinge zur Brust genommen. Ich denke der Diskussionfluß dürfte nun wieder einigermaßen bereinigt sein.  Kritik soll nie Opfer von Zensur werden, und auch eine Diskussion darf von Zeit zu Zeit emotional geführt werden. Solange Argumente und Thesen mit Sinn und Engagement vorgetragen werden, wird hier nichts zensiert oder verboten. (Abgesehen natürlich den Dingen wie sie in der Netiquette angesprochen werden)


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *verwirrt sei* ich wusste gar nich das noxiel ein mod is aber is auch egal,

viel mehr interessiert mich was noxiel zum fred allgemein sagt?

edit: ich war langsamer als nox bitte diesen post löschen fals möglich wenn nciht einfach überlesen danke


----------



## Jaenkman (17. März 2008)

Naja aber ein kurzes "ich habe fertig" wäre doch angebracht oder ?

Gruß

Jaenkman


Edit: sorry war zu schnell :-)


----------



## Lokibu (17. März 2008)

Mal ne andere Frage, ich bin ja schon weit herumgekommen, dadurch dass ich Hobbyprogrammierer war, habe ich auch viele Foren geleitet etc. allerdings kenne ich diese Abkürzungen erst seit diesem Forum. Ich habe vorher noch nie was davon gehört.

Weiß jemand wer denn der Erfinder dieser Abkürzungen ist?


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage, ich bin ja schon weit herumgekommen, dadurch dass ich Hobbyprogrammierer war, habe ich auch viele Foren geleitet etc. allerdings kenne ich diese Abkürzungen erst seit diesem Forum. Ich habe vorher noch nie was davon gehört.
> 
> Weiß jemand wer denn der Erfinder dieser Abkürzungen ist?



welche abkürzung wenn ich fragen darf??


----------



## Jaenkman (17. März 2008)

Das sind WOW Abkürzungen die sich in dem Spiel gebildet haben.
Daher werden Sie auch in einem WOW-Forum genutzt...
Die "alten" Chat Kürzel kennt hier ja auch fast niemand mehr...
so wie AFK..bei den meisten nicht mehr Away form Keyboard ist sondern Auf dem Kloh heißt...


Naja die Welt bewegt sich weiter.....

Gruß
jaenkman


----------



## FliX80 (17. März 2008)

Er meint wahrscheinlich sowas wie: löl, Käse, whine, usw...

Ganz ehrlich, ich kannte sie vor diesem Forum auch noch nicht...


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (17. März 2008)

FliX80 schrieb:


> Er meint wahrscheinlich sowas wie: löl, Käse, whine, usw...
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, ich kannte sie vor diesem Forum auch noch nicht...



Naja Wayne?!


----------



## Lokibu (17. März 2008)

Ja genau, whyne, mimimi, usw... die kenne ich erst seit diesem Forum.


----------



## Lokibu (17. März 2008)

> Naja Wayne?!



Mich sonst würde ich ja nicht fragen.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2008)

ja whine und so kannte ich bevor ich wow angefangen habe (und somit zu buffed kam) auch noch nicht.


----------



## Jaenkman (17. März 2008)

Einige Begriffe kann man ja auch von diesem Pseudo Rapper geplappere ableiten..andere wiederum haben sich einfach durch vielsagen eingebürgert.

Einen richtigen Erfinder wird's dafür nicht geben.
Auch das ver-englischen unserer Gesellschaft hat sich da mit reingemischt.
Ich denke auch das die meisten nur nachreden ohne sich mit dem Ursprung / Sinn richtig zu befassen.

Buffed könnte ja mal nen Duden "so spricht man WOW" anbieten.
Iss ne Marktlücke...


Gruß
jaenkman


----------



## Gimlisreturn (17. März 2008)

Hachja die MODS Götter der Foren Größenwahnsinnige unter dem Volk.

GZ zu bereinigung haste wohl bischen länger gebraucht als deine angegebenen 10 Minuten hast du evtl. dein RL entdeckt? °:°


BAN MICH JAAAA GIBS MIR RICHTIG!!111


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (17. März 2008)

Gimlisreturn schrieb:


> Hachja die MODS Götter der Foren Größenwahnsinnige unter dem Volk.
> 
> GZ zu bereinigung haste wohl bischen länger gebraucht als deine angegebenen 10 Minuten hast du evtl. dein RL entdeckt? °:°
> BAN MICH JAAAA GIBS MIR RICHTIG!!111



Dafür kriegst jetzt ein fettes "ROFL" von mir.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 u are the man!^^


----------



## Shênya (17. März 2008)

Gimlisreturn schrieb:


> Hachja die MODS Götter der Foren Größenwahnsinnige unter dem Volk.
> 
> GZ zu bereinigung haste wohl bischen länger gebraucht als deine angegebenen 10 Minuten hast du evtl. dein RL entdeckt? °:°
> BAN MICH JAAAA GIBS MIR RICHTIG!!111



Bevor Du gebannt wirst eine Frage:
Was ging Dir eigentlich durch den Kopf als Du das gepostet hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biomüll (17. März 2008)

Um nochmals auf den Thread zurückzukommen. Es gibt ein paar Dinge in denen der TE vollkommen recht hat. Ein "mimimi" schadet nicht wenn mehr kommt.

Es gibt Helden die meinen, ich erstelle jetzt ein Thread über Thema XY und leinern sich etwas aus dem Bauch. Ich lese mir die überschrift und den Text durch und denke mir das ich sowas doch gestern schon gelesen habe, nur in anderer Wortwahl. Da fällt mir auf einmal auf das da ganz unten steht "Ja ich war zu Faul die SuFu zu nutzen". 

Da Frage ich mich manchmal was die Leute denken. Wenn ich schon ein Thema eröffnen möchte, kann ich doch wenigstens Seite 1 & 2 durchschauen, wenn ich schon nicht die SuFu nutze. Aber ist ja viel zu schwer. es ist leichter 10000 Zeichen zu stzen, statt 30 Sekunden die Themen zu überfliegen. Und wenn auf so eine  Thread jeamdn allergisch reagiert versteh ich es. Da ist es auch egal ob der TE Müll schreibt, oder ob er den Literaturnobelpreis bekommt.



BimmBamm schrieb:


> Bimmbamm, der sich bewußt ist, daß es ähnliche Themen vorher gab, allerdings sicher ist, daß dies niemals in dieser Weise ausgeführt wurde.



Da hast du EIGENTLICH vollkommen recht. 

Aber ich kopiere den Anfangspost des TE´s. Ich erstelle einen neuen Thread und ändere ein paar Worte ab und schon kann ich behaupten ....

Biomüll, der sich bewußt ist, daß es ähnliche Themen vorher gab, allerdings sicher ist, daß dies niemals in dieser Weise ausgeführt wurde. 


ABER der Thread findet seinen Anklang, also kann man sich nicht beschweren das er unnötig ist.


Jeder soll zuerst vor seiner eignen Haustür kehren, bevor man zum Nachbarn schaut.


----------



## Gimlisreturn (17. März 2008)

KP langeweile nen sinn hatte das eigentlich nicht °_°

mag daran liegen das wir grade betriebsfeier hatten xD


----------



## Lokibu (17. März 2008)

> Bevor Du gebannt wirst eine Frage:
> Was hast ging Dir eigentlich durch den Kopf als Du das gepostet hast?



Du musst wissen, dass wir jetzt gerade außerhalb des WoW Bereichs sind und somit geht das jetzt hier schlimmer zu als dort.  *schauder* 

Ich verziehe mich wieder.


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (17. März 2008)

Gimlisreturn schrieb:


> KP langeweile nen sinn hatte das eigentlich nicht °_°
> 
> mag daran liegen das wir grade betriebsfeier hatten xD



Gimli 4 President!

vote now!


----------



## Gimlisreturn (17. März 2008)

Kann ich mich selber wählen ich bin dafür obwohl ich glaub dann wird alles den BAch runter gehn aber ist ja eigentlich egal wir wohn ja schließlich in Deutschland^^


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (17. März 2008)

Nein ich denke man kann nicht für sich selber wählen...das heisst NOCH NICHT! Wenn du erst mal Deutschland in deiner Macht hast wird sich sowas bestimmt ändern.


----------



## x3n0n (17. März 2008)

Gimlisreturn schrieb:


> [...]
> BAN MICH JAAAA GIBS MIR RICHTIG!!111


Wunsch erfüllt.


----------



## x3n0n (17. März 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich danke dir das du einen weiteren geisteskranken gebannt hast und somit dieses forum wieder zu einem schönerern ort gemacht hast, ich danke dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist unser Job 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trullinchen (18. März 2008)

Jetzt bin ich aber stark verwirrt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gleich 2 Mod Post`s.

Das ist ja mal ein Zeichen.
Mal sehen ob sich das auch in anderen Artikeln durchsetzen lässt.

Hat ja schon was gebracht der Beitrag.
Danke an die Mod`s.


----------



## Ahramanyu (18. März 2008)

Trullinchen schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber stark verwirrt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es ist nicht so, dass wir eure Postings ignorieren, nur weil wir hier nicht schreiben. Es sollte nur klar sein, dass manche Verwarnungen / Ermahnungen von Postings meist erst später ausgesprochen werden, als es kommen sollte, was vor allem bei den jüngeren Moderatoren (zu welchen ich gehöre) der Fall ist. Oft besprechen wir untereinander oder mit Administratoren noch unsere Entscheidungen, um möglichst keine Fehler zu machen.

Eure Kritik ist in jedem Fall recht wichtig für uns und euch soll versprochen sein, zumindest von meiner Seite, dass ich mir diese Threads durchlese, mit meiner eigenen Handlungsweise vergleiche und danach entscheide, ob es so recht ist oder eben nicht und, falls nötig, etwas abändere.


----------



## Genomchen (18. März 2008)

Auf Seite 5,6 habe ich einen Post geschrieben, der gleich damit zerrissen wurde, das ich ja hätte Absätze setzen müssen, vorweg außer essen pissen schlafen sterben muss ich garnichts (btw hier habt ihr eure Absätze, falls diese für eine Meinung ach so wichtig sind, manmanman). Abgesehen davon, dass es mal wirklich arm und faul ist zu sagen, man kann diese "Blocks" nicht lesen, habe ich in diesen "Blocks" auch extra für euch auf die Grammatik etc geachtet. Im übrigen bin ich jemand, der generell auf die Rechtschreibung seiner Posts achtet. So. 

Wenn ihr also nur aus Erbärmlichkeit und Arroganz meint, andere Meinungen ignorieren zu müssen, dann seid ihr nicht mehr wert, wie jemand der "mimimi" schreibt, nein ihr seid sogar noch weniger wert, weil jemand der "mimimi" schreibt sich Gedanken gemacht hat, ihr ignoriert dagegen die Meinung vollkommen.
In dem Sinne schreibt was ihr wollt, heult wie ihr wollt.

Im Grunde wollt ihr nur hören was ihr hören wollt und wollt ne andere Seite garned wahrnehmen. Es ist, wie ein Vorposter schon sagte, hier sammeln sich einfach die, welche sozusagen in die Brennessel gelangt haben und wollen auch nix anderes hören. Naja, mir egal, habt ruhig eure Augenklappen an, nur ihr habt Recht Heil euch Eloquenten (nicht rechts gemeint, sondern eher ans römische angelehnt).

Und ich sags nochmal, regeln müssen her, aber ihr könnt die einzelne Meinung nicht verbieten. Wenn jemand was schreibt, was genau in der Form auch mein Gedanke ist und ich ihm zeigen will, dass er meine Stimme hierzu hat, dann setz ich ein /sticky und gut is. 

Bevor ihr nämlich hier alles verallgemeinert, macht doch ne Umfrage zu dem Thema, dann könnt ihr sehen, wieviele von dem Wort /sticky angepisst sind.
Und ja, es gibt auch die Leute, die einfach des nervenshalber ein /mimimimi schreiben, gegen die hab ich auch was. Aber wenn das, wie der Mod schon sagte, aus einer Emotion herauskam und dann ein /mimmimi da steht, dann find ichs ned schlimm.

btw ich habe in diesem "Block" wieder schön auf Rechtschreibung geachtet.

edith die erste
Und ich habe extra für euch meine ganzen Posts mit Absätzen vollgemacht. Aber man sieht das hier einige neue sind, die meinen Sie müssten ihre von irgendwo hergetragene Einstellung auch bei buffed reinbringen (damit meine ich nicht die anzahl der Posts, auf die sche*** ich). Mich hat bisher noch nie jemand wegen nem Absatz angequatscht, denn wenn der Rest des Textes passt, dann ist das WURST(!!!!!). Aber wie dem auch sei, macht euch nur Gedanken über andere, als den Wald im eigenen Auge zu fällen.
hf&gl in eurem perfekt sozialen Leben, denn meistens sinds genau die, die wegen Anstandlosigkeit schreien, dann die schlimmsten im RL sind (ich sprech da aus Erfahrung). Denn genau diejenigen meinen immer jemandem im Leben was vorschreiben zu müssen, weil ja ihres ach so gut ist und merken garned, dass sie dadurch zum a-loch werden. Tut mir leid, aber bei diesem Thread kommt der Revolutzer aus mir heraus und stellt sich kalt gegen den "möchtegern" Strom, der meint Meinungen einzuengen und Dinge vorzuschreiben!!!! Wenn man gerade in einem Forum verbietet, bestimmt Wörtet zu nutzen (die keine krasse Beleidigung an der Person sind), dann geht das schon sehr dem dritten Reich nahe. Gerade ein Forum hat viiiieeellee verschiedene Meinungen und Individuen (vor allem in einem ab 12). Und gerade ein Forum ist da, damit ich meine Meinung kundtun kann, wenn dies durch ein /mimimi oder ein /sticky passiert, dann ist das halt so! Und ich sags nochmal, solange ich niemanden aufs krasseste beleidige oder ihn persönlich verletze mit meinen Worten, einfach gesagt, solange ich mit meinen Worten keinen Schaden mache, solange kann es euch im Prinzip Wurt sein, was jemand schreibt. Ihr solltet sogar froh sein, dass es soviele verscheidene Menschen und Meinunge gibt und nicht alle so sind wie ihr.
ES LEBE DIE REVOLUTION!!!!! *Faust-in-Himmel*- Streck (und das ist nicht als Witz gedacht)

Ach und nur weil ein Thread neun Seiten lang ist, heißt es nicht dass alle der Meinung sind. Man beachte die Anzahl der sich wiederholenden Poster--->es sind im Grunde mal grob übern Daumen gesehen 10 Leute die hier untereinander alles verallgemeinern, sprich ein Nicht-Member denkt, dass ist die Meinung aller, obwohl es die Meinung von ein paar Leuten ist, die halt zum "Opfer verbaler Angriffe" wurden und einfach nicht damit klargekommen sind. Für mich hat dieser Thread eine Aussagekräftigkeit = 0. Klar nervt ein unberechtigtes mimmimi, aber wie ihr das hinstellt ist es übertrieben. Ich glaub eher, die welche hier schreiben haben schonmal was erfragen wollen und wurden - da dumme Frage - gleich ma mit mimimi abgespeist, was sie einfach nicht verkraften konnten. Und ja, es gibt verdammt nochmal dumme Fragen UND dumme Antworten!! Also wie gesagt, ich wünsch euch viel Spass bei eurer Versammlung hier.

ps.: Und wenn ichs genau nehme, ist der Threadtitel auch beleidigend, denn Flachposter ist nichts anderen als eine Art verhöflichte Abwandlung um nicht Flachwichser zu schreiben. Tut mir leid, ich finde diesen Begriff eigtl noch schlimmer, als wie wenn jemand /mimimi schreibt. Und das zeigt doch schon die Intention des Threads und die Emotion des TE. Falls ich mich in euren Augen mit meiner Meinung zu einem Flachposter qualifiziert habe, dann bin ich stolz drauf, schlage mit meiner Faust gegen die Brust, denn ich weiß, damit ich bin nicht wie der Strom/ ihr und habe meine eigen Meinung und habe auch keine Angst davor sie kund zu tun, auch wenn dies ein schlichtes /sticky, /mimimi/ und was auch immer ist.

@Ahramanyu
Sag mal wo hast du den Avatar her? Hab schon viele gesehen, aber einer der so nen sauberen Karate-Sidekick hinkriegt hab ich noch nicht gesehen^^


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (18. März 2008)

Guten Tag,

ich bin wohl wahrlich nicht der beliebteste Poster hier im Forum. Aber das möchte ich auch nicht sein!  Deswegen hier eine wohl weitere Aussage meinerseits mich unbeliebt zu machen.

Auf einige (sehr viele in letzter Zeit) Postings kann man aus gesundem Menschenverstand NICHTS anderes mehr schreiben als solch kurze Unmutsäußerungen.

Im einen Thread beschwert sich ein Poster wieder wie doof doch alle in der Community sind, in einem anderen wird hitzig darüber diskutiert ob man im Spiel dieses und jenes machen darf oder nicht.

Man Leute, es ist und bleibt ein Spiel. Ihr regt euch teils über ein Spiel auf!!!!!! Habt ihr sonst nichts sinnvolleres zu tun? Ich hätte momentan noch viel Arbeit zu erledigen, wenn wer also meint sich über das Unvermögen einiger Anderer zu beschweren, bitte vorher bei mir melden!

Unser Gildenleiter ist eine Rechtschreibniete, nörgelt aber verdammt nochmal nicht an jedem und allem rum und ist auch sonst eine feiner Kerl! Und da wundert ihr euch über mimimimi Post's? Ich finde es äußerst müßig sich über solche Sachen aufzuregen. Ja vielleicht ist er der deutschen Rechtschreibung nicht mächtig. Ja vielleicht drückt man sich in seinem Freundes/Bekanntenkreis derber aus als in euren gewählten, hochrangig besetzten elitären Kreisen.

Klasse XY wird abgeschwächt? JAAA UND? Es ist seid 3 Jahren eine Entscheidung die Blizzard trifft. Nicht du, nicht ich, nicht deine Gilde oder sonstwer. Aber geweint wird doch in jedem 2. Thread mitlerweile! Was soll man da noch antworten? Jedes mal aufs neue erklären das Blizzard sehr wohl machen kann wenn sie wollen? Oder jede Androhung seinen Account zu kündigen durch einen Roman an Argumenten versuchen abzuwenden?

Achtet ihr z.B. im Gildenchat auf Satzbau - Rechtschreibung - eine hochtrabende Ausdrucksweise? Ich nicht und ich bitte mir dieses nachzusehen. Soll ich also nun nicht beachtet werden weil ich kurz und knapp ein Thema kommentieren möchte was es schon zig tausend mal gibt? Und, entschuldigt meine Ausdrucksweise, ein absoluter "mimimimimi, alle sind sooooo overpowered, blizzard hat doch gar kein recht dazu" Thread will es doch gar nicht anders als so kommentiert zu werden!

Man sollte sich vielleicht mal ein eloquentes, grammatikalisch und semantisch korrektes Makro schreiben. Vielleicht seid ihr dann zufrieden.

Ich hoffe ich habe es erneut geschafft meinen Beliebtheitsgrad zu senken. Aber das ist nunmal meine Meinung.

Und sollte ein Deutschlehrer hier ein Problem mit meiner Rechtschreibung haben, dann stelle ich auch gerne ein Armutszeugnis aus! Leute nach ihrer Rechtschreibung zu beurteilen ist doch sehr arm! Ihr habt anscheinend alle Psychologie studiert und seid wahre "Profiler".


----------



## Ahramanyu (18. März 2008)

StormcrawlerAntonidas schrieb:


> Achtet ihr z.B. im Gildenchat auf Satzbau - Rechtschreibung - eine hochtrabende Ausdrucksweise? Ich nicht und ich bitte mir dieses nachzusehen. Soll ich also nun nicht beachtet werden weil ich kurz und knapp ein Thema kommentieren möchte was es schon zig tausend mal gibt? Und, entschuldigt meine Ausdrucksweise, ein absoluter "mimimimimi, alle sind sooooo overpowered, blizzard hat doch gar kein recht dazu" Thread will es doch gar nicht anders als so kommentiert zu werden!


Ich gebe zu, dass die meisten von uns in einem Chat wohl eine andere Wortwahl an den Tag legen, als in so einem Forenpost, was meiner Meinung nach einfach daran liegt, dass es zwei völlig unterschiedliche Plattformen sind.
In einem Chatfenster versucht man möglichst schnell Informationen weiterzugeben, man möchte seinen Gesprächspartner ja nicht all zu lange warten lassen. In einem Diskussionsforum hingegen halte ich es auf jeden Fall für angemessen, seine Sätze auszuformulieren, immerhin wird hier nicht 'gechattet', sondern, wenn möglich, eine angemessene und ausführliche Unterhaltung zu halten versucht.

Ich halte es deswegen für so wichtig, seine Aussagen in so einem Forum möglichst detailiert zu schildern, um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen - denn solche passieren mehr als oft.

Edit: Ich erwarte von niemanden, meine Schreibweise in irgendeiner Art der seinen anzupassen, sondern verlange nur, dass wirklich alles, was einem zum Thema einfällt für sein Gegenüber verständlich ausgedrückt wird, dabei allerdings nicht beleidigend oder provozierend wirkt.

Edit #2: @Genomchen
Ein netter User aus diesem Forum hat mir diesen Avatar gemacht, nachdem ich ihm sagte, wie ich es mir ungefähr vorstelle.


----------



## Rankoro (18. März 2008)

@Genomchen

Was ich bisher von dir lese hat Inhalt und trägt auch zum Thema sprich dem Thread bei (nicht nur hier), aber um jetzt mal einen Deutschlehrer meiner ehemaligen Schule zu zitieren "Wenn ihr keine Absätze macht hau ich euch eure Arbeiten um die Ohren oder ihr bekommt gleich eine 5 egal was ihr schreibt".

Die mimimi und sonstwas Antworten regen mich nur auf, aber wenn jemand viel schreibt, was auch noch Inhalt hat, dann ist der Absatz so wichtig wie du Luft zum atmen damit man jeden der Punkte auch ordentlich versteht die jemand aufführt.

Ist also (zumindestens was mich betrifft) nicht böse gemeint, aber der Textblock hatte mich doch abgeschreckt zu lesen.

Und @ Mods, uns ist klar (ich hoffe einfach mal ich kann wir sagen, weil einigen ist dieses Forum schon wichtig) das wir genauso mithelfen müßen, aber dann müßen auch gemeldete Threads auch mal ausgemistet werden. Nicht nur an einem Punkt anfangen, sondern konsequent durchgreifen von Anfang bis Ende. Sonst fühlen sich die Spaßposter ja trotzdem wieder bestätigt. Aber wir ihr hier vll. bemerkt eine härtere Gangart nimmt euch keiner übel, im Gegenteil, mit einem Schlag ändert sich sogar das Lese- und Schreibverhalten der Leute.

Grüße


----------



## x3n0n (18. März 2008)

StormcrawlerAntonidas schrieb:


> [...]
> Man Leute, es ist und bleibt ein Spiel. Ihr regt euch teils über ein Spiel auf!!!!!! Habt ihr sonst nichts sinnvolleres zu tun?
> [...]


Und eben da liegt das Problem mancher MMORPG Communitys.

MMORPGs sind in erster Linie als Spiel gedacht, das ist richtig. Jedoch werden sie für manche, da gibt es keine Zweifel, zum Lebensinhalt, da man ohne viel Zeitaufwand einfach nicht nach zum Beispiel Hyjal oder in den schwarzen Tempel kommt.

Und genau hier liegt der Knackpunkt, nämlich dem Unterschied zwischen Spiel und Lebensinhalt und in letzterem liegt neben dem MMORPG auch sehr viel Zeit und damit gleichzeitig sehr viel Langeweile (=Flame-Potenzial).

Damit will ich sagen, dass die Frequenz der Flamepostings abnehmen würde, würden die Leute wertvolleres mit ihrer Zeit anfangen und sich Gedanken machen, ob mimimi und Flamepostings Zeitverschwendungen sind und sie die Zeit auch sinnvoll nutzen könnten.


Und solange oben Beschriebenes nicht geändert wird, (und so schnell wird der große Patch nicht kommen, ganz sicher) wird es in MMORPG-Foren immer sehr viel mehr Masse an GeFlame geben als in Foren anderer Sparten.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (18. März 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Und eben da liegt das Problem mancher MMORPG Communitys.
> 
> MMORPGs sind in erster Linie als Spiel gedacht, das ist richtig. Jedoch werden sie für manche, da gibt es keine Zweifel, zum Lebensinhalt, da man ohne viel Zeitaufwand einfach nicht nach zum Beispiel Hyjal oder in den schwarzen Tempel kommt.
> 
> ...



Und genau da liegt das Problem. Die Leute sollten anfangen sich mal in der WoW freien Zeit vielleicht ein Hobby zu suchen was sie intensiv ausüben können.

2 Hobby Vorschläge: Bogensport und am Auto basteln

Kostet beides verdammt viel Geld aber macht beides irgendwie Spass. Okay Letzteres vielleicht eher für Leute ab 18 mit fester Anstellung, aber das mit der Anstellung könnte man in einem Wisch mit ändern wenn noch nicht geschehen....

Und zum Thema Deutsch: http://rtl-now.rtl.de/kayayanarlive.php

Er hat in vielen Punkten recht was die Sprache betrifft.


----------



## x3n0n (18. März 2008)

StormcrawlerAntonidas schrieb:


> Und genau da liegt das Problem. Die Leute sollten anfangen sich mal in der WoW freien Zeit vielleicht ein Hobby zu suchen was sie intensiv ausüben können.
> [...]


Das wollte ich damit indirekt sagen *fg*


----------



## Genomchen (19. März 2008)

Jo, das geht doch schon wieder in eine viel bessere Richtung. Es gibt eben Flame und es gibt Flame. Und es gibt eben auch ein /mimimi und ein /mimimi. Man kann das alles nicht über einen Kamm schieben. Aber da liegt eben die Würze, die bös oder störend gemeinten /mimimis auszufiltern. Und da wiederum muss ich ein Lob an die Mods aussprechen: Solang ich das Forum hier kenne sind Ausarter immer geflogen. Einer ist sogar geflogen und nach ner Zeit wieder mit anderem Namen rein, aber jetzt ist aufeinmal ganz lieb^^

Deshab find ich man sollte alles im Masse halten und nicht übertreiben.

Und ja, da stimm ich euch zu, wären manch Leute anders beschäftigt, würden auch andere Posts dabei rauskommen, ganz klar. 

@Rankoro
Hmmm, hab mir meine Posts nochmal angeschaut...hmmm...ja...ich denke Absätze wären da von Anfang an angebracht gewesen^^sry

Edith
Fragt mich jetzt nicht warum ich um die Uhrzeit noch schreib^^


----------

